# Would vigilantism cut down on peadophillia



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

I've just read a story that a 51 year old geography teacher was caught with 5000 child porn images and a video depicting a 7 yr old girl being raped. The images were mostly category 5 and for those that don't know there are 5 categories of severity 4 is child rape so f knows what 5 is. Anyway he got 16 months. So out in 8. That is bollox. They seem to be around more then ever always in the news and when there caught they practically get away with probably the most depraved of crimes. So would a few of them being left in wheelchairs for the rest of their lives deter others since the sentences are laughable? Should we take matters in our own hands, would that be productive? Maybe if we did they would be sterner sentences in place?


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

I agree with u in theory. vigilante behaviour is ok if you 100% know the person your beating up is the person your after.

That's the advantages the crime team have is dna analysis etc. They shouldn't be given protection in prison and they should be castrated so if released they can't do it again.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Leave em in wheelchair? To be a burden to the tax payer?

One shot to the head imo


----------



## spod (Mar 25, 2010)

Definitely not....the mob are too fcuking stupid.

There was that case years ago when a paediatrician was hounded by vigilantes cos they thought her job title meant that she was a nonce.

If you want halfwits dispensing 'justice' in the streets, go to Saudi Arabia.....


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Look at Brazil, they regularly beat people to death in the street for petty thefts

Crime in Brazil is still very high.

So no, beating people up with a mob doesnt work.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

dannythinx said:


> I've just read a story that a 51 year old geography teacher was caught with 5000 child porn images and a video depicting a 7 yr old girl being raped. The images were mostly category 5 and for those that don't know there are 5 categories of severity 4 is child rape so f knows what 5 is. Anyway he got 16 months. So out in 8. That is bollox. They seem to be around more then ever always in the news and when there caught they practically get away with probably the most depraved of crimes. So would a few of them being left in wheelchairs for the rest of their lives deter others since the sentences are laughable? Should we take matters in our own hands, would that be productive? Maybe if we did they would be sterner sentences in place?


I thought this would be about the British man arrested in Costa Del Sol 2nights ago, after a stranger began taken photo's of his baby daughter, the British guy beat him up, but killed him in the process....Cops then found out the stranger taken the photos had been quizzed on child pornography few days before.....problem you'll have is, people will be falsely accused and lives ruined due to hearsay or rumour...if we take the law onto ourselves with paedo's, then it will stretch to Murdererrs, Rapists etc, until there is anarchy......read about ''Tommy Silverstein', a Aryan Brotherhood member jailed in America in one of them Super Prisons.....the Prison system admit they cant give him the death penalty, so they are making his life as much a hell as possible, to put others off his crimes...that's what they should do with criminals guilty of horrendous acts....Guantamino Bay style


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

banzi said:


> Look at Brazil, they regularly beat people to death in the street for petty thefts
> 
> Crime in Brazil is still very high.
> 
> So no, beating people up with a mob doesnt work.


to be fair, Brazil have arguable the most corrupt police force otherside of Mexico and Scarborough


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

When I was in Exeter HMP the screws let us kick fvck out of a baby killer.


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

barsnack said:


> I thought this would be about the British man arrested in Costa Del Sol 2nights ago, after a stranger began taken photo's of his baby daughter, the British guy beat him up, but killed him in the process....Cops then found out the stranger taken the photos had been quizzed on child pornography few days before.....problem you'll have is, people will be falsely accused and lives ruined due to hearsay or rumour...if we take the law onto ourselves with paedo's, then it will stretch to Murdererrs, Rapists etc, until there is anarchy......read about ''Tommy Silverstein', a Aryan Brotherhood member jailed in America in one of them Super Prisons.....the Prison system admit they cant give him the death penalty, so they are making his life as much a hell as possible, to put others off his crimes...that's what they should do with criminals guilty of horrendous acts....Guantamino Bay style


Yeah I see that.. Tbf the Brit only punched him once and it killed him.. Good imo


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Look at it this way

Would the risk of being battered put you off wamking over the hottest porn you can find or shagging ya missus?


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

mrwright said:


> Look at it this way
> 
> Would the risk of being battered put you off wamking over the hottest porn you can find or shagging ya missus?


Depends how extreme the battering was


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

barsnack said:


> I thought this would be about the British man arrested in Costa Del Sol 2nights ago, after a stranger began taken photo's of his baby daughter, the British guy beat him up, but killed him in the process....Cops then found out the stranger taken the photos had been quizzed on child pornography few days before.....


Guy acted perfectly within his rights to punch th paedo in the head. I would do exactly the same (I have a 7yo old daughter and am highly protective).

Hope he walks.


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm paranoid when I take my kids to the park watching out for people acting strange.. I'm sure when I was a kid there weren't so many around


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

FelonE said:


> When I was in Exeter HMP the screws let us kick fvck out of a baby killer.


What would the screws have done if he'd died?

Looks like that guy in Spain may have been guilty - he'd been questioned, but was he guilty? I'd rather let the flawed justice system decide than some even more flawed meathead mob.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

dannythinx said:


> I'm paranoid when I take my kids to the park watching out for people acting strange.. I'm sure when I was a kid there weren't so many around


You wouldnt kf noticed when you were a kid there could of been 20 wamking un the bushes over you

And ever since ive found out im having a kid all there has been on UKM or the news etc is

"Having kids is too expensive" "ill never bring kids up nowadays" "peados peadophile kiddy fiddlers pedo" sexting sending pics sending videos hardcore kids child rape etc etc

Fcking stressful an kid isnt even born yet lol


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

FelonE said:


> When I was in Exeter HMP the screws let us kick fvck out of a baby killer.


George leeman?!? Oh no thats baby slayer innit..nvm lol

Why are they called screws? Wheres it come from?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Varg said:


> What would the screws have done if he'd died?
> 
> Looks like that guy in Spain may have been guilty - he'd been questioned, but was he guilty? I'd rather let the flawed justice system decide than some even more flawed meathead mob.


They made us stop after 5 mins of battering him with pool cues and slamming his head off the phone box lol good times.


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

mrwright said:


> You wouldnt kf noticed when you were a kid there could of been 20 wamking un the bushes over you
> 
> And ever since ive found out im having a kid all there has been on UKM or the news etc is
> 
> ...


I've got two mate and although it's not that bad you will be more vigilant when your out with them that's for sure.. It might be all media hype but peados seem to be everywhere and the sentences are a joke


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Guy acted perfectly within his rights to punch th paedo in the head. I would do exactly the same (I have a 7yo old daughter and am highly protective).
> 
> Hope he walks.


defiantly agree, I think you would struggle to find any father, or any proper one, who would have given your man a smack


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> George leeman?!? Oh no thats baby slayer innit..nvm lol
> 
> Why are they called screws? Wheres it come from?


Nah some rat from down them ways. Battered quite a few peados rapists and granny bashers.

Dunno why they're called screws mate.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Nah some rat from down them ways. Battered quite a few peados rapists and granny bashers.
> 
> Dunno why they're called screws mate.


Would you think it acceptable if they put you in a pedo wing and they all beat you up for your crimes because they believed them to be unacceptable?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

banzi said:


> Would you think it acceptable if they put you in a pedo wing and they all beat you up for your crimes because they believed them to be unacceptable?


Lol they couldn't put me on the nonce wing,I'd go on a rampage and take em out.


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

banzi said:


> Would you think it acceptable if they put you in a pedo wing and they all beat you up for your crimes because they believed them to be unacceptable?


Really? You don't belive that do you? F acceptable


----------



## Mince Pies (Dec 3, 2014)

Every male over a certain age should be made take a psychiatric evaluation then maybe they might be able to weed them out. These sic fuks target jobs where they know they have contact with children on a regular basis, priests, teachers, scout leaders etc. They are at the highest level in society, Judges, Cabinet ministers, its frightening. Leon britton had to be buried in an unmarked grave the dirty fuker, for his family feared a saville style attack on it.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

dannythinx said:


> Really? You don't belive that do you? F acceptable


Sounds like he's saying peados are normal people. Me fighting with people who start sh1t with me is not the same as these cvnts destroying little kids lives and if he believes it's the same he's a wrongun.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

dannythinx said:


> Really? You don't belive that do you? F acceptable


Believe what?

I just asked him a question, I havent stated an opinion on anything.

The point Im hinting at is that just because someone has committed a crime does that give other people the right to dispense their own justice regardless of the crime?


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

dannythinx said:


> Really? You don't belive that do you? F acceptable


He was making a point that beating up people because you think their crime is somehow not acceptable as other crimes can work both ways.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Sounds like he's saying peados are normal people. Me fighting with people who start sh1t with me is not the same as these cvnts destroying little kids lives and if he believes it's the same he's a wrongun.


Not at all, see above post


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Lol they couldn't put me on the nonce wing,I'd go on a rampage and take em out.



View attachment 165839


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

banzi said:


> Believe what?
> 
> I just asked him a question, I havent stated an opinion on anything.
> 
> The point Im hinting at is that just because someone has committed a crime does that give other people the right to dispense their own justice regardless of the crime?


It depends what the crime is surely? Just like different crimes have different sentences based on severity. Common sense alone says you wouldn't pummel a mugger but you might a person who has raped a child. They should be thrown to the lions


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

dannythinx said:


> It depends what the crime is surely? Just like different crimes have different sentences based on severity. Common sense alone says *you wouldn't pummel a mugger *but you might a person who has raped a child. They should be thrown to the lions


what if he mugged your mum?

I also take it you have never been mugged.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

banzi said:


> Not at all, see above post


Not all crime is equal. Two people having a consensual fight is not the same as some dirty cvnt robbing a child of their innocence. If you think they're the same you've got serious issues.


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

dannythinx said:


> I've just read a story that a 51 year old geography teacher was caught with 5000 child porn images and a video depicting a 7 yr old girl being raped. The images were mostly category 5 and for those that don't know there are 5 categories of severity 4 is child rape so f knows what 5 is. Anyway he got 16 months. So out in 8. That is bollox. They seem to be around more then ever always in the news and when there caught they practically get away with probably the most depraved of crimes. So would a few of them being left in wheelchairs for the rest of their lives deter others since the sentences are laughable? Should we take matters in our own hands, would that be productive? Maybe if we did they would be sterner sentences in place?


No i think that will drive it deeper underground and make them harder to catch, the second you do something outright and in your face it only makes them more cautious.

I think leave things the way they are but once they are caught and put into prison there should be no such thing as a vulnerable prisoner, you chose to do what you did and now have to live with the consequences.

Once you decide to make someone else suffer then you forfeit your own rights and are on your own sunshine.

I also think they need to make the penalties far harsher somewhere in the region of 8 - 10 years.

But on a side note there are people who do these things as children, child paedo's who are in most cases just very badly broken mentally from either similar sexual abuse or a lack of direction in there lives.

These offenders need to be worked with to try and undo the damage that was done to them so that they don't go on to be serious problems for the public and state later.

We don't need vigilante's but we certainly do need to make laws tougher and make sure that people found guilty of these crimes know full well that they won't be protected in prison and they will have to spend a very long time looking over their shoulder.


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

And what about people like the following idiot - BBC News - Joshua Bonehill-Paine spared jail after admitting malicious communications



> In March last year, Joshua Bonehill-Paine falsely accused five people of abusing children.


Would people in this thread be happy if they were one of the 5 people accused and half the country wanted to kill them? No doubt FelonE would be able to handle himself ( :rolleye: ) but I don't think many other people would be too happy with having their lives ruined because some idiot either took a disliking to them or was just bored.


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> I agree with u in theory. vigilante behaviour is ok if you 100% know the person your beating up is the person your after.
> 
> That's the advantages the crime team have is dna analysis etc. They shouldn't be given protection in prison and they should be castrated so if released they can't do it again.


Not all of them actually have sex with children.

There was a loud mouth chav who had 8 kids and worked in the nursery attached to my step daughters school, she was one of these big fat slappers who walked around in Ugg boots and tracky pants and you wouldn't have known it but the cnut was sticking crayons in toddlers bottoms and tacking pics on her phone and distributing them to paedo rings.

So you never know who is doing stuff like this. (Link Below)

BBC News - Anger over release of Portsmouth paedophile Tracy Lyons

They attacked her parents who had nothing to do with it, they bricked out her parents windows and scared the shyte out of them..

So no vigilante's can quickly become idiots.


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

DaveCW said:


> Not all of them actually have sex with children.
> 
> There was a loud mouth chav who had 8 kids and worked in the nursery attached to my step daughters school, she was one of these big fat slappers who walked around in Ugg boots and tracky pants and you wouldn't have known it but the cnut was sticking crayons in toddlers bottoms and tacking pics on her phone and distributing them to paedo rings.
> 
> ...


Also women are never really the thought are they. When i think of the word pedo I always think of a middle aged man or something.

I dunno how they do it. They should have voluntary clinics where they go and top themselves before they do harm and die with some dignity instead of being the lowest of the low.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

No


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Not all crime is equal. Two people having a consensual fight is not the same as some dirty cvnt robbing a child of their innocence. If you think they're the same you've got serious issues.


Why do you keep trying to put words in my mouth?

I have never said all crimes are equal.

We have laws to try and maintain order in a society.

Not all punishments fit the crime, people can go to jail for armed robbery for 25 years and someone rapes a child and gets 8 years.

Unfortunatly at the moment that is the law, my belief in the rights and wrong of it are not going to change it.

And me beating people up for things I find unacceptable isnt going to work either.

And you will find the law will back me up on that.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

banzi said:


> Why do you keep trying to put words in my mouth?
> 
> I have never said all crimes are equal.
> 
> ...


The samelaw that let's peados off?


----------



## Uncle Albert (Feb 5, 2015)

FelonE said:


> When I was in Exeter HMP the screws let us kick fvck out of a baby killer.


A nonce in Guys Marsh got hot watered with kettle water,sugar and the blue toilet cleaner we used to get. The screw gave the heads up, heard the screams from 100m way on another wing. Bearing in mind it was summer and the guy was lead on his bed reading a book in his boxers! How many litres of water does a mop bucket hold  he died 2 years later of shock JUSTICE!

There are that many sex offenders in prison they go on normal wings only a matter until they are found out!


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

dannythinx said:


> It depends what the crime is surely? Just like different crimes have different sentences based on severity. Common sense alone says you wouldn't pummel a mugger but you might a person who has raped a child. They should be thrown to the lions


Well someone getting mugged can ruin there life. Other than revenge does this mob justice help and is there evidence that says it does and not just people's opinions.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

monkeybiker said:


> Well someone getting mugged can ruin there life. Other than revenge does this mob justice help and is there evidence that says it does and not just people's opinions.


I got mugged few years abck, and have a paralysed muscle on my face, were when I smile, the left side looks abit 'droppy'...I would happily slit the guys throat for jumping on my face when I was held down.....now if I read upon someone committing a mugging, I would think a prison sentence would be enough....all comes down too how personal the crime is too you.....Paedo's is a crime that is universally hated by all....please show me this evidence where mob justice actually works.....I could show you loads where it doesn't.....the racist lynchings in 1920's America springs to mind aload of cases


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

FelonE said:


> The samelaw that let's peados off?


There are sentencing guidelines for crimes.

Im not aware of any convicted pedos "getting off" as you put it.

They get sentenced according to the law, your opinion on it being right or wrong is irrelevant.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

banzi said:


> There are sentencing guidelines for crimes.
> 
> Im not aware of any convicted pedos "getting off" as you put it.
> 
> They get sentenced according to the law, your opinion on it being right or wrong is irrelevant.


You're not aware of lots things where crime is concerned cos you haven't been around it or in these situations. I can talk from experience, not what I've read somewhere.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

dannythinx said:


> I've just read a story that a 51 year old geography teacher was caught with 5000 child porn images and a video depicting a 7 yr old girl being raped. The images were mostly category 5 and for those that don't know there are 5 categories of severity 4 is child rape so f knows what 5 is. Anyway he got 16 months. So out in 8. That is bollox. They seem to be around more then ever always in the news and when there caught they practically get away with probably the most depraved of crimes. So would a few of them being left in wheelchairs for the rest of their lives deter others since the sentences are laughable? Should we take matters in our own hands, would that be productive? Maybe if we did they would be sterner sentences in place?


Homosexuals have had the threat of castration, violence and death for centuries and still they risked it for their urges. In africa it still occurs and just drives people underground and not to cure

Now I'm not comparing the acts, but it's clear people will risk the mob to satisfy their urges.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

FelonE said:


> You're not aware of lots things where crime is concerned cos you haven't been around it or in these situations. I can talk from experience, not what I've read somewhere.


Do you have evidence of a pedo being convicted according to the law and "getting off" with his/her crime?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

banzi said:


> Do you have evidence of a pedo being convicted according to the law and "getting off" with his/her crime?


Evidence? What like a written confession? Lol don't try and be clever.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Evidence? What like a written confession? Lol don't try and be clever.


If someone has been convicted according to the law there will be court records.

Its not hard to find.

Just one example will do.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

banzi said:


> If someone has been convicted according to the law there will be court records.
> 
> Its not hard to find.
> 
> Just one example will do.


Wtf are you talking about. I know of real life examples. I live in the real world.


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

Got no time for pedos and I regularly abuse the one round my local area, absolute freak looks at kids all time been convicted and everything everyone knows him like. Absolute scumbag, comes near my daughter I'll do 15 years for murder gladly.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

If someone does wrong to you, your friends or your family I totally understand punishment being dished out. However it is and always should be unlawful behaviour (Which is why you should be clever enough not to be caught).

A bunch of crims/fvckwits dishing out beatings when they don't know the full facts is a different matter though and I don't agree with it. And no... It'd wouldn't be a deterrent in the slightest.

I also find being scared by something when you have no reason to be i.e. taking your kids to the park, a bit irrational.


----------



## Man Like What (Oct 25, 2014)

Going to play Devils advocate a bit here, but what is the actual issue with paedophilia? Surly so long as it isn't acted upon, there's no problem is there?

I agree sexual offences are a different matter, but I find it odd that those people who condone the law on the age of consent in this country also condemn those same laws that deal with breaches of that first law. And why do people think that the age of consent is right in the UK? Does that mean that all those countries that have different of veried laws on the age of the consent are wrong? If so, why is this?


----------



## rovermb6 (Jan 19, 2012)

Vigilantes would be ok attacking the odd loner paedo, but you would need a fair fiew of you to confront some of these asian grooming gangs


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

rovermb6 said:


> Vigilantes would be ok attacking the odd loner paedo, but you would need a fair fiew of you to confront some of these asian grooming gangs


Or the political / celeb gangs.

Here's an example of a vigilante paedo murder from my local paper last year:

Huddersfield killer David Mitchell admits murdering paedophile Robert Hind - Huddersfield Examiner

Paedo looks like a right scumbag but the guy who killed him does too - he'd already murdered his wife nearly 25 years ago!


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

No vigilantes would only drive them further underground and make them even harder to detect, whilst i personally do not agree with the severity of the sentences passed down to a lot of these pedophiles the justice system under guidance's it has does do its job, having said that i do agree with some of the sentences passed down to some of them 35 years for Ian Watkins for example.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Wtf are you talking about. I know of real life examples. I live in the real world.


enlighten me then.

Tell me the story.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Man Like What said:


> Going to play Devils advocate a bit here, but what is the actual issue with paedophilia? Surly so long as it isn't acted upon, there's no problem is there?
> 
> I agree sexual offences are a different matter, but I find it odd that those people who condone the law on the age of consent in this country also condemn those same laws that deal with breaches of that first law. And why do people think that the age of consent is right in the UK? Does that mean that all those countries that have different of veried laws on the age of the consent are wrong? If so, why is this?


thats too close to home for most mate, it will go unanswered, I will answer later when I have a bit more time.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

2004mark said:


> If someone does wrong to you, your friends or your family I totally understand punishment being dished out. However it is and always should be unlawful behaviour (Which is why you should be clever enough not to be caught).
> 
> A bunch of crims/fvckwits dishing out beatings when they don't know the full facts is a different matter though and I don't agree with it. And no... It'd wouldn't be a deterrent in the slightest.
> 
> I also find being scared by something when you have no reason to be i.e. taking your kids to the park, a bit irrational.


Crims/fvckwits? Lol oh dear. You do realise there's normal people in prison that have found themselves in situations beyond their control. Anyone can end up in prison you know.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

banzi said:


> enlighten me then.
> 
> Tell me the story.


What's the point you seem to know everything about everything apparently. One of those people that knows everything yet knows fvck all.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Man Like What said:


> Going to play Devils advocate a bit here, but what is the actual issue with paedophilia? Surly so long as it isn't acted upon, there's no problem is there?
> 
> I agree sexual offences are a different matter, but I find it odd that those people who condone the law on the age of consent in this country also condemn those same laws that deal with breaches of that first law. And why do people think that the age of consent is right in the UK? Does that mean that all those countries that have different of veried laws on the age of the consent are wrong? If so, why is this?


Very philosophical. The age of consent issue is where I don't think you can be black and white (although many people are).

So the age of consent in the UK is 16.

And what about all those who had sex with "underage" people prior to 1875 when it was 13. Are they all paedophiles?

Or those is Spain where it is 13?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Crims/fvckwits? Lol oh dear. You do realise there's normal people in prison that have found themselves in situations beyond their control. Anyone can end up in prison you know.


I wasn't referring to prisoners.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

2004mark said:


> I wasn't referring to prisoners.


Oh ok. Sorry lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

@banzi There's lots of subjects you know more than me about but I've got 17yrs real life experience of our ****ty legal system so I don't think this is one of them. I'm glad I'm not involved in it any more but reading stuff about it is nothing like going through it.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

FelonE said:


> @banzi There's lots of subjects you know more than me about but I've got 17yrs real life experience of our ****ty legal system so I don't think this is one of them. I'm glad I'm not involved in it any more but reading stuff about it is nothing like going through it.


Out of interest, in very general terms which of the following do you think is worse:

1. A guilty man goes unpunished;

2. An innocent man is the victim of a miscarriage of justice.


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

Ian_Montrose said:


> Out of interest, in very general terms which of the following do you think is worse:
> 
> 1. A guilty man goes unpunished;
> 
> 2. An innocent man is the victim of a miscarriage of justice.


Wasnt aimed at me i know but i fancied answering anyway, 2 imo esp if it was a crime such as the one being discussed as they would be demonized beyond comprehension and most likely made to feel like life wasnt worth living, then again that could happen with any crime being committed dependent on how others viewed it.


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

he only got 18 month,that's no where near long enough...

over the years a few sex offenders were re homed in our village,they had all their windows done the first night folk knew what they were,one tried to stay,but kept getting battered in the street so he left after a week or so,after the young team kept up the harassment 24/7

i know someone in my village who got 2 years for 2 kilo of cannabis resin,and called a menace to society by the Judge (it was his first offence at 31 years old),yet sex offenders seem to get incredibly light sentencing...

these beastie ba$tards get short sentencing,and kept separate and safe from general population when they go to prison,taking matters into our own hands is the only way to go imo,as long as it's proven 100% that it's a beast

put the ba$tards on an island of the Scottish coast and let them fend for themselves,the scummy Ba$tards

or hog tie them and give them to families of victims to do as they please with

cheers shaun


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

No it wouldn't cut down anything. Pain, death etc does nothing to stop people committing crime

The USA have life in jail, tough, violent jails, and also the death penalty. But just look at their crime rates.


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> No it wouldn't cut down anything. Pain, death etc does nothing to stop people committing crime
> 
> The USA have life in jail, tough, violent jails, and also the death penalty. But just look at their crime rates.


If people want to commit crime then they will do regardless of the repercussions.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

FelonE said:


> What's the point you seem to know everything about everything apparently. One of those people that knows everything yet knows fvck all.


So thats a no then, you have not got one story of a situation when a convicted pedo "got off" with his crime.

Hardly surprising when you read the contributing factors.

By the way, you are not the only one thats been in prison.

And just because you always got caught doesnt make you more qualified to talk about crime.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> No it wouldn't cut down anything. Pain, death etc does nothing to stop people committing crime
> 
> The USA have life in jail, tough, violent jails, and also the death penalty. But just look at their crime rates.





AlexB18 said:


> If people want to commit crime then they will do regardless of the repercussions.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Ian_Montrose said:


> Out of interest, in very general terms which of the following do you think is worse:
> 
> 1. A guilty man goes unpunished;
> 
> 2. An innocent man is the victim of a miscarriage of justice.


Thats the very reason I oppose the death penalty

One man executed in error is one too many.

Some people see it as an acceptable loss........until you tell them that they are the one person executed.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

banzi said:


> So thats a no then, you have not got one story of a situation when a convicted pedo "got off" with his crime.
> 
> Hardly surprising when you read the contributing factors.
> 
> ...


I always got caught? lol is that what you think? ok mate.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Ian_Montrose said:


> Out of interest, in very general terms which of the following do you think is worse:
> 
> 1. A guilty man goes unpunished;
> 
> 2. An innocent man is the victim of a miscarriage of justice.


2


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

banzi said:


> Thats the very reason I oppose the death penalty
> 
> One man executed in error is one too many.
> 
> Some people see it as an acceptable loss........until you tell them that they are the one person executed.


I agree.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

banzi said:


> So thats a no then, you have not got one story of a situation when a convicted pedo "got off" with his crime.
> 
> Hardly surprising when you read the contributing factors.
> 
> ...


Does this one count?

Female teacher who had 2-year affair with 14-year-old student is spared jail - Your Life News - Best Daily


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Google Peadophile Walks Free


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

One thing i'll add is, i would imagine there are a lot of people who have these feelings and don't act on them.

You have to have some serious will power to not action "what you want" even if you know it's wrong.

Imagine if it was made illegal to do a certain kind of sex act, but it's the one thing you really enjoy. Imagine living your whole life not being able to do the thing your body craves, even though you know it's wrong.

There DOES need to be a support system for people to come forward and say "i think i'm a pedo" and i need help.

By making it so anti pedo (and rightly so) people are afraid to come forward and deal with their issues, it's the same with homosexuality. (Edit not saying **** is an issue, i mean people have been afraid to be open about it due to reprecussions)

Someone who has feelings and doesn't act on them and wants to deal with them should be given as much care as possible to help them protect themselves and any children they encounter, without being persecuted. It's a mental "issue" that they are programmed that way, the same as gays, asexual people etc.

Once the support system is in place, anyone that acts on it, should be punished by the full extent of the law.

Side note - there is a program on soon about a pedo that has come forward to discuss it, he hasn't done anything but basically states all of the above.


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

banzi said:


> Believe what?
> 
> I just asked him a question, I havent stated an opinion on anything.
> 
> The point Im hinting at is that just because someone has committed a crime does that give other people the right to dispense their own justice regardless of the crime?


i'm not having a go at you mate...

you have to be there before you can understand properly how you'd react...

i was in the cook house as a storeman in HMP Edinburgh,a screw comes up to me at the end of my shift,and tells me a prisoner from Pentland Hall where all the lifers are housed,is coming to work in the stores with me the next day,but the guy's just a straight up murderer,nothing dodgy he just killed another guy,but the prisoners a touch nervous about coming to the cooks,so could i look after him...

after a couple of hours working with this lifer somethings not right with him,i put it down to him being a little OCD from being in 18 years...

when i went back to my own hall after work that day,after a helpful screw heard his name from me,out the blue he said shaun that form you wanted from me is in front of my computer screen,i wander into the screws office as he walks out the door,and the guy i'm working with's file is on screen,it said...

he battered a child and it died a year later,so got 4 year for culpable homicide....

after being released he then put a primary school kid on the ground,battered him with bricks,then buried the kid alive...

the young lad survived his ordeal,and most likely went on to have a sh1tty life

so you think it's wrong i set about him and burst his head with a food can ?

if i'd told the rest of the cooks after the knives were signed out the guy would most likely be blinded or dead

unless your standing face to face with a monster,imo you don't know how you will react mate

i'm not a fan of violence,but i'm a father of 4 kids and 5 grandkids,so i reacted,end of

cheers shaun

P.S. Going to jail was not my proudest moment,but i did time for something i believed in and still do mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> One thing i'll add is, i would imagine there are a lot of people who have these feelings and don't act on them.
> 
> You have to have some serious will power to not action "what you want" even if you know it's wrong.
> 
> ...


Thing is it's a normal feeling for them to find kids attractive and no amount of therapy etc would change that. If you had therapy to stop you fancying females would it work for you?

So say you had these feelings towards women but it was illegal for you to act on it,would you go your whole life not acting on your urges?

Anyone who fancies kids needs to be taken out.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Is there a double standard between male and female sexual predators?

The fact that Mrs Parker received a suspended sentence, despite admitting to engaging in sexual activity with a child, has sparked outrage among the public sector, with many people claiming a double standard within the courts' handling of sexual predators.

If this were a case of a male teacher who had sex with a 14-year-old girl, would he too avoid jail? Worryingly, studies show that male sexual predators are more likely to get jail sentences than females, despite committing similar crimes. In a world where women fight for equal rights in all sectors, shouldn't those same rules be applied to the court room?

What do you think about this matter - should male and female offenders be treated equally in court?

That's part of one of the articles posted. I couldnt agree more, A man would go to prison in that circumstance.


----------



## Harry Axe Wound (Jul 1, 2013)

If you witness a man trying to take a child, feel free to break his fingers then call the police. But finding pedophiles in some vigilante fashion to inflict some sort of egotistical sense of justice?! What sort of a fvcked up message does that send to society?

Why not be more constructive and sit outside the banks in London protesting that none of the cvnts are getting arrested. These are the same cvnts that have been bred in institutions believing they have more power over innocents. Just like some pedophiles.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Thing is it's a normal feeling for them to find kids attractive and no amount of therapy etc would change that. If you had therapy to stop you fancying females would it work for you?
> 
> So say you had these feelings towards women but it was illegal for you to act on it,would you go your whole life not acting on your urges?
> 
> Anyone who fancies kids needs to be taken out.


I guess you could say the same thing about people being "cured" of homosexuality by the church and utlimately regressing those urges.

It depends on the education and support available - people are selfish which is why people give into their urges even when they know they are wrong.

Similiar to a drug addict, they know it's wrong "but it feels so good" they can regress and move on from their urges in a similiar fashion.

It's difficult to deal with and to put an action plan in place, but if someone's brain is wired in the wrong way and they chose to get help about it. Is that fair to just shot them?

You could say the same about someone that is born with a mental disability, is it better to put them out of their misery even though it's not their fault?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Man Like What said:


> Going to play Devils advocate a bit here, but what is the actual issue with paedophilia? Surly so long as it isn't acted upon, there's no problem is there?
> 
> I agree sexual offences are a different matter, but I find it odd that those people who condone the law on the age of consent in this country also condemn those same laws that deal with breaches of that first law. And why do people think that the age of consent is right in the UK? Does that mean that all those countries that have different of veried laws on the age of the consent are wrong? If so, why is this?


Ok if it's ok as long as it isn't acted upon would you let a known peado look after your kids,if he said he wouldn't do anything?


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

I



spod said:


> Definitely not....the mob are too fcuking stupid.
> 
> There was that case years ago when a paediatrician was hounded by vigilantes cos they thought her job title meant that she was a nonce.
> 
> If you want halfwits dispensing 'justice' in the streets, go to Saudi Arabia.....


All well and good until it's your child


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm actually surprised at the amount of people on here who seem to excuse or reason peadophillia.

If I had kids and someone touched them I'd fvcking murder them.


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

Uncle Albert said:


> A nonce in Guys Marsh got hot watered with kettle water,sugar and the blue toilet cleaner we used to get. The screw gave the heads up, heard the screams from 100m way on another wing. Bearing in mind it was summer and the guy was lead on his bed reading a book in his boxers! How many litres of water does a mop bucket hold  he died 2 years later of shock JUSTICE!
> 
> There are that many sex offenders in prison they go on normal wings only a matter until they are found out!


up here even on remand sex offenders are always kept in a separate hall and never mix with general population

cheers shaun


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I'm actually surprised at the amount of people on here who seem to excuse or reason peadophillia.
> 
> If I had kids and someone touched them I'd fvcking murder them.


I have two kids mate if anyone touched them despite what I know I would want to do to the **** I'd use every ounce of self control to resist it, reason being, what good am I to my family banged up, but completely get where your coming from


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

the wee man said:


> up here even on remand sex offenders are always kept in a separate hall and never mix with general population
> 
> cheers shaun


They get a choice if they want to go on the nonce wing,that's why you the occasional brave one who doesn't. Screws used to tell us all the time who was a wrongun. They don't like em as much as us.


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

banzi said:


> If someone has been convicted according to the law there will be court records.
> 
> Its not hard to find.
> 
> Just one example will do.


i think Felone means cases where kids have been too scared, or testified nervously allowing a clever deffence team to get peado's off with a not guilty verdict,or a defence lawyer finds a loophole in the law,so the peado's get away with it mate

cheers shaun


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

the wee man said:


> i think Felone means cases where kids have been too scared, or testified nervously allowing a clever deffence team to get peado's off with a not guilty verdict,or a defence lawyer finds a loophole in the law,so the peado's get away with it mate
> 
> cheers shaun


Exactly mate. A lot of judges are paedos too.


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

Ian_Montrose said:


> Out of interest, in very general terms which of the following do you think is worse:
> 
> 1. A guilty man goes unpunished;
> 
> 2. An innocent man is the victim of a miscarriage of justice.


the innocent man going to prison is worse imo mate

cheers shaun


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

Harry Axe Wound said:


> If you witness a man trying to take a child, feel free to break his fingers then call the police. But finding pedophiles in some vigilante fashion to inflict some sort of egotistical sense of justice?! What sort of a fvcked up message does that send to society?
> 
> Why not be more constructive and sit outside the banks in London protesting that none of the cvnts are getting arrested. These are the same cvnts that have been bred in institutions believing they have more power over innocents. Just like some pedophiles.


i take it you if you have kids,you've never had a convicted peado moved into your street,if you have and didn't chase them out your area,then fair play to you mate

me i couldn't risk my kids when they were young,or my grandkids now being at risk from said convicted peado moving into my street

the law would say,we cannot do anything until they strike again,by that time another kids life's ruined

i couldn't live with myself if that happened around me mate

cheers shaun


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

FelonE said:


> They get a choice if they want to go on the nonce wing,that's why you the occasional brave one who doesn't. Screws used to tell us all the time who was a wrongun. They don't like em as much as us.


up here the screws make sex offenders go to a separate hall,so the screws don't have to deal with trying to protect the beasts 24/7 in general population, or the fall out from the governor,should a beast get done in

cheers shaun


----------



## Harry Axe Wound (Jul 1, 2013)

the wee man said:


> i take it you if you have kids,you've never had a convicted peado moved into your street,if you have and didn't chase them out your area,then fair play to you mate
> 
> me i couldn't risk my kids when they were young,or my grandkids now being at risk from said convicted peado moving into my street
> 
> ...


Believe me if I were put in that situation I would be asking myself alot of questions. But as a partner of someone who is a social worker, there are pedos everywhere that most people dont know about. Its then a matter of weighing up dangers and risks. If it is 100% a case of making sure children are safe, we wouldnt let them out the house, or to cross a road, or to eat sweets. Its a matter of balance. Its a matter of knowing the risks will always be there, and doing your absolute best in those circumstances to not infringe on their development whilst keeping them safe.

I completely understand your point though. Any parent would be tempted in that situation. Especially as the legal system as it stands seems so massively incapable of doing anything


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I'm actually surprised at the amount of people on here who seem to excuse or reason peadophillia.
> 
> If I had kids and someone touched them I'd fvcking murder them.


You seem to be putting words in everyones mouths now.

No one in this thread is making excuses for pedophillia.

You just seem to have this "I hate them so I want them dead" mentality, not everyone belives the same, no ones wrong, its just levels of tolleration.

I have already indicated that the law isnt balanced with regards sentencing(armed robbers v pedo sentence differences) but I dont think that justifies people going out on the streets and beating people to death.


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Exactly mate. A lot of judges are paedos too.


yes some Judges are hypocrites

a local Sheriff up here,Sheriff Palmer a Judge at Dunfermline Sheriff Court,was found dead of a heart attack in the back of his car died in the arms of a prostitute,he was seemingly getting a bj at the time,Judges are full of double standards mate

here,s a link to his death...

https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CCEQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.tomminogue.com%2Fwp-content%2Fuploads%2F2013%2F12%2FShaggin-sheriff2.pdf&ei=-gfaVNnkGIaXasXTgqgK&usg=AFQjCNG2lo-dADoJoZN48SudLx6bxsCD5g&sig2=muP5vmKEkN5WvVNp4MWfJA

he feckin jailed hookers,yet felt it ok to use them when he finished work for the day (he was a long term customer,the 2 faced feck)

cheers shaun


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

the wee man said:


> i think Felone means cases where kids have been too scared, or testified nervously allowing a clever deffence team to get peado's off with a not guilty verdict,or a defence lawyer finds a loophole in the law,so the peado's get away with it mate
> 
> cheers shaun


he had ample opportunity to state his case.

The above doesnt match the criteria we agreed on.


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

I think the biggest problem i'd have is wondering what lengths the dirty paedo b4stards would go to to make sure they didn't get caught.

I personally think chemical castration is the way forward.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

banzi said:


> he had ample opportunity to state his case.
> 
> The above doesnt match the criteria we agreed on.


I don't need to state my case to you.


----------



## meateon (Jan 14, 2015)

banzi said:


> So thats a no then, you have not got one story of a situation when a convicted pedo "got off" with his crime.
> 
> Hardly surprising when you read the contributing factors.
> 
> ...


If you really want to hear about peados getting away with crimes go to uk-paedos-exposed.com It exposes the judges that let paedos get away with crimes they are found guilty of, So if you think this doesn't happen in our society you are wrong! The justice system is fu*ked their are paedos round here that are found guilty of rape on young children and go to prison for like 18 month. Do you think 18 months in prison is long enough considering the child has to grow up mentally scarred for the rest of their lives?


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

banzi said:


> he had ample opportunity to state his case.
> 
> The above doesnt match the criteria we agreed on.


fair enough mate 

cheers shaun


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

meateon said:


> If you really want to hear about peados getting away with crimes go to uk-paedos-exposed.com It exposes the judges that let paedos get away with crimes they are found guilty of, So if you think this doesn't happen in our society you are wrong! The justice system is fu*ked their are paedos round here that are found guilty of rape on young children and go to prison for like 18 month. Do you think 18 months in prison is long enough considering the child has to grow up mentally scarred for the rest of their lives?


Just to add there are various levels of "pedo" which SHOULD be where the prison sentence varies.

IE, grooming isnt a prison offence (as far as i know), but putting crayons up their bum and taking a picture is.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

the wee man said:


> fair enough mate
> 
> *cheers shaun*


Oh no, we've got another "regards john" xD


----------



## meateon (Jan 14, 2015)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Just to add there are various levels of "pedo" which SHOULD be where the prison sentence varies.
> 
> IE, grooming isnt a prison offence (as far as i know), but putting crayons up their bum and taking a picture is.


Grooming is an offence


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

meateon said:


> If you really want to hear about peados getting away with crimes go to uk-paedos-exposed.com It exposes the judges that let paedos get away with crimes they are found guilty of, So if you think this doesn't happen in our society you are wrong! The justice system is fu*ked their are paedos round here that are found guilty of rape on young children and go to prison for like 18 month. Do you think 18 months in prison is long enough considering the child has to grow up mentally scarred for the rest of their lives?


If someone is convicted of a crime judges can only pass sentences based on sentence guidelines.

They cant "let people off" or vice versa "stitch them up"

Do I think 18 months is long enough?

No of course not, should he be thrown into the street to a baying mob, no, of course not.

I still like to think we live in a civilised society.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

meateon said:


> Grooming is an offence


Even if it's with a dog?

I hear there's good money in that.


----------



## meateon (Jan 14, 2015)

banzi said:


> If someone is convicted of a crime judges can only pass sentences based on sentence guidelines.
> 
> They cant "let people off" or vice versa "stitch them up"
> 
> ...


Rather than being ignorant about the subject how about you read some examples, Infact here is some examples: 'Judge Anthony Russell QC' | Database of UK and Eire paedophiles/child abusers

So they cant let people off cant they? I think you will find you are wrong.

also you think that a paedophile should not thrown into a baying mob?

Let me ask you one thing... If you had a daughter, sister or even a mother that was sexually abused by somebody in a terrible way and it affects that person on a day to day basis e.g: they cant sleep because they have nightmares, They suffer depression because of the incident, they have anxiety and low self esteem and do not want to even leave the house, They struggle to have a sexual relationship with any partners in the future because of what has happened. If this happened to someone that was close to you and the paedophile got say.... 3 years in prison and got out after a year and a half. You think that is enough justice, would you not want to hurt that person?

If you think we live in a civilised society then you are a very delusional person and need to open your eyes.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Sounds like he's saying peados are normal people. Me fighting with people who start sh1t with me is not the same as these cvnts destroying little kids lives and if he believes it's the same he's a wrongun.


If someone like urself continues to live that lifestyle inevitably it destroys kids lives dads or mums in an out of prison has huge effect on little kids and in aome cases even as grown adults its not the crime from a childs point of view.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> If someone like urself continues to live that lifestyle inevitably it destroys kids lives dads or mums in an out of prison has huge effect on little kids and in aome cases even as grown adults its not the crime from a childs point of view.


Hush woman and run me a bath.


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

meateon said:


> Rather than being ignorant about the subject how about you read some examples, Infact here is some examples: 'Judge Anthony Russell QC' | Database of UK and Eire paedophiles/child abusers
> 
> So they cant let people off cant they? I think you will find you are wrong.
> 
> ...


I would wait outside for the person who did that to my child and I would kill them. I'm shocked by people of here saying they wouldn't tbh


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Hush woman and run me a bath.


Theres no hot water sorry


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Theres no hot water sorry


I'll boil the kettle and have a sink wash. Ghetto style.


----------



## meateon (Jan 14, 2015)

dannythinx said:


> I would wait outside for the person who did that to my child and I would kill them. I'm shocked by people of here saying they wouldn't tbh


Exactly my point. In my eyes a paedo is a paedo, no matter how severe or minor the case is or even if it has happened to a close relative. They all deserve to be marked for life and suffer just like they made their victims suffer. People that say they wouldn't hurt one and it is wrong.... Just think if it was one of your close family members I think they would soon change their mind.


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

meateon said:


> Exactly my point. In my eyes a paedo is a paedo, no matter how severe or minor the case is or even if it has happened to a close relative. They all deserve to be marked for life and suffer just like they made their victims suffer. People that say they wouldn't hurt one and it is wrong.... Just think if it was one of your close family members I think they would soon change their mind.


It's easy to be level headed when your not the one being effected..


----------



## meateon (Jan 14, 2015)

dannythinx said:


> It's easy to be level headed when your not the one being effected..


I think a lot of them have never seen the affects it has on a person and have lived a very sheltered life


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

I think if u were to look at statistics on this subject (i kno u love a stat ) i think but dont quote me as im referring to 4/5yr ago generally in cases like this its a close friend family member or ppl who tend to be closely linked to the family. Not long ago a gyy was investigated nr where i live for messing with kids but his wife was a childminder so he was pretty much a friendly neighbour to most of the kids.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I'll boil the kettle and have a sink wash. Ghetto style.


Sink wash lol


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

dannythinx said:


> It's easy to be level headed when your not the one being effected..


i think your seriously missing the point we're raising here.

being a pedo isn't a choice, it's a mental problem with how your brain is wired. Killing anyone with a mental illness does not solve anything.

If it did then let's just kill everyone with autism? or anyone with epilepsy?

It's not a choice to to THINK that way, it's a CHOICE to do it.


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Oh no, we've got another "regards john" xD


no mate it's cheers shaun

why all you feckers got problems with my luffily Scottishy politeness 

you another mannerless young un like that fecker Felone :rolleye: :lol:

CHEERS SHAUN :wink:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> i think your seriously missing the point we're raising here.
> 
> being a pedo isn't a choice, it's a mental problem with how your brain is wired. Killing anyone with a mental illness does not solve anything.
> 
> ...


Are you really comparing people with Autism to paedophiles?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

meateon said:


> Rather than being ignorant about the subject how about you read some examples, Infact here is some examples: 'Judge Anthony Russell QC' | Database of UK and Eire paedophiles/child abusers
> 
> *So they cant let people off cant they?* I think you will find you are wrong.
> 
> ...


You are aware that the evidence you have just provided validates my point aren't you?

The people were all convicted and the judge passed sentence based on the sentencing guidelines, was he lenient, in some cases maybe, but we don't know all the circumstances, and websites like that will NEVER give all the circumstances, they are designed to whip people like you into a frenzy.



> If this happened to someone that was close to you and the paedophile got say.... 3 years in prison and got out after a year and a half. You think that is enough justice, would you not want to hurt that person?
> 
> If you think we live in a civilised society then you are a very delusional person and need to open your eyes.


I have addressed that earlier in the thread, of course 3 years isnt enough, but neither is throwing him to a baying mob of drooling lunatics.

Would I want to hurt that person, maybe, would I do it, probably not, because I will end up in prison further scaring my family.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

dannythinx said:


> I would wait outside for the person who did that to my child and I would kill them. I'm shocked by people of here saying they wouldn't tbh


And your daughter now spends the rest of her childhood visiting you in prison?


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Are you really comparing people with Autism to paedophiles?


Both are mental illness's.

Having pedofile thoughts isn't a choice. That's the point i'm trying to make.

ACTING on it, is a choice and should be condemned.

But you can't condemn someone for something they cannot control any more than you can condemn someone for being disabled mentally, or being a homosexual.

They are not in control of the chemicals in their brain anymore than any of us are.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

banzi said:


> And your daughter now spends the rest of her childhood visiting you in prison?


I agree that's what i would want to do, but i think rationally.

**** has happened, but going to prision and not seeing my daughter means i would go down the federal route.

If they got out scot free, well that potentially would be a different answer.


----------



## rovermb6 (Jan 19, 2012)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Both are mental illness's.
> 
> Having pedofile thoughts isn't a choice. That's the point i'm trying to make.
> 
> ...


do you think muslim grooming gangs are all mentally ill or do you think its a cultural problem?


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

banzi said:


> I still like to think we live in a civilised society.


a society where police and government ministers cover up peado crimes or where a guy with billions gets treated totally different from the common every day working man...

not so civilized imo mate

cheers shaun


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Both are mental illness's.
> 
> Having pedofile thoughts isn't a choice. That's the point i'm trying to make.
> 
> ...


Would you let a peado who says he wouldn't act on it look after your kids?


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

rovermb6 said:


> do you think muslim grooming gangs are all mentally ill or do you think its a cultural problem?


I'm not qualified in anyway to answer that.

My guess would be, couldnt it be both?

Mentally someone's head doesn't work properly, and culturally people go along with it because of the hierarchy of the culture.

I don't care what anyone say's if you understand even remotely how the brain works, how you are a person, is not a choice. It's your brain mapped out in a certain way.

But you can chose to act on it, or chose to not act on it.

If i think about jumping off a cliff, i don't have to do it.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Would you let a peado who says he wouldn't act on it look after your kids?


Would you let a car thief look after your car keys if he said he wouldn't steal it?


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

meateon said:


> Exactly my point. In my eyes a paedo is a paedo, no matter how severe or minor the case is or even if it has happened to a close relative. They all deserve to be marked for life and suffer just like they made their victims suffer. People that say they wouldn't hurt one and it is wrong.... Just think if it was one of your close family members I think they would soon change their mind.


convicted peados should be given a choice...

have peado tattooed on their foreheads or..

chemical castration or actual castration

but they have to pick one of the above

chhers shaun


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

banzi said:


> Would you let a car thief look after your car keys if he said he wouldn't steal it?


A car us a material object,hardly the same a child is it?.

And the answer is yes and I have many times.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Would you let a peado who says he wouldn't act on it look after your kids?


I didn't say that did i?

I also didn't say i have the answer of how best to deal with it, aside from education and support for those who come forward (if it was my job to fix it now.

All i'm saying is killing everyone with a mental illness is not the route forward.

Where do you draw the line?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> I didn't say that did i?
> 
> I also didn't say i have the answer of how best to deal with it, aside from education and support for those who come forward (if it was my job to fix it now.
> 
> ...


Where did I say kill everyone with a mental illness?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> I didn't say that did i?
> 
> I also didn't say i have the answer of how best to deal with it, aside from education and support for those who come forward (if it was my job to fix it now.
> 
> ...


Like I said you have the urge to fvck women. Could you go your whole life not doing it at least once?


----------



## VicVega (Feb 8, 2015)

This video shows how crazy this sh!t is. Theres a guy on here, that gets caught,

I guess they let him go? Cus its just a fine, then they catch him the next

friggin day!


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Where did I say kill everyone with a mental illness?


i thought it was you that said kill everyone who fancies kids?

Fancying kids is the mental illness.

I'm all for killing them if they act on, but not if they don't


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

FelonE said:


> A car us a material object,hardly the same a child is it?.
> 
> And the answer is yes and I have many times.


 :confused1:


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

VicVega said:


> This video shows how crazy this sh!t is. Theres a guy on here, that gets caught,
> 
> I guess they let him go? Cus its just a fine, then they catch him the next
> 
> friggin day!


Did you see the program on a few months ago? they vided catching people and some guy killed himself in his car because of it. His wife said it was unacceptable

errrrr he came to bang a 14 year old and killed himself from shame, i would as well!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

banzi said:


> :confused1:


I know lots of car thieves and have let them look after/borrow my car.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I know lots of car thieves and have let them look after/borrow my car.


You are just contradicting yourself

You wouldn't trust a pedo to look after a child but you would trust a car thief to look after your car.

Your basing your condition on severity of outcome , not just a black/white rule, which isnt surprising based on your knee jerk reactions on wanting to beat people to death.

Would your decision be different if your car was worth 400K as opposed to 1k?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

banzi said:


> You are just contradicting yourself
> 
> You wouldn't trust a pedo to look after a child but you would trust a car thief to look after your car.
> 
> ...


I really hope you're trolling.

So to you a child has the same value as a car?


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

Compulsory castration would be my answer for these pervs.

A suspected paedo moved into an estate near me,the locals decided to spray paint pervert on his house one night,only the thickos spelt it PREVIT,i had to lol at that one.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> i thought it was you that said kill everyone who fancies kids?
> 
> *Fancying kids is the mental illness.*
> 
> I'm all for killing them if they act on, but not if they don't


not in all cases, the need to feel domination over others can be a big reason for rape and gong after kids who have no power to fight back. i wouldnt say illness is the more common reason for physical abuse, maybe images ect


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Like I said you have the urge to fvck women. Could you go your whole life not doing it at least once?


I can't say for sure... but I reckon there are loads of people who watch rape or violent porn that is also illegal (simulated or real) who wouldn't even think about raping a person. So equally I'd say there must be people who've actively looked for a bit of teenage (underage) porn who wouldn't contemplate abusing a child.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

2004mark said:


> I can't say for sure... but I reckon there are loads of people who watch rape or violent porn that is also illegal (simulated or real) who wouldn't even think about raping a person. So equally I'd say there must be people who've actively looked for a bit of teenage (underage) porn who wouldn't contemplate abusing a child.


A lot of rapists probably started off watching it.


----------



## VicVega (Feb 8, 2015)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Did you see the program on a few months ago? they vided catching people and some guy killed himself in his car because of it. His wife said it was unacceptable
> 
> errrrr he came to bang a 14 year old and killed himself from shame, i would as well!


I need to find that! lol I'd blow my brains out too!

A million of people can say its some sort of mental illness, but i disagree.

It's fudged up, but its just what they're into. In these sh!t third world countries, this stuff happens

all the time, and its not frowned upon. This sort of thing just doesn't fit into our society (thank tha lawd)


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I really hope you're trolling.
> 
> So to you a child has the same value as a car?


I have explained that in the post you quoted. :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

banzi said:


> I have explained that in the post you quoted. :confused1: :confused1:


You said I'm contradicting myself because I'd let a car thief look after my car but not a peado look after my kids. Slightly different circumstances aren't they.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> A lot of rapists probably started off watching it.


Quite possibly in some cases, but should everyone who's ever got off on violent/abusive porn be treated as a rapist/sexual offender? These sites that show this sort of content (rape/violent) are pretty wide spread and often mentioned in the MA on here.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

FelonE said:


> You said I'm contradicting myself because I'd let a car thief look after my car but not a peado look after my kids. Slightly different circumstances aren't they.


Of course, but its based on level of damage not based on simply trust.

My original point was that you threw out the idea of letting someone who you knew was a pedo looking after kids, no one would do that, the answer was obvious.

Its also obvious to me I wouldnt let a car thief look after my car.

You on the other hand have no issue with it.

Except of the car is worth £400,000, I take it, you failed to address that bit.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Shall we chop the hands off thieves and the feet off trespassers?


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Boshlop said:


> not in all cases, the need to feel domination over others can be a big reason for rape and gong after kids who have no power to fight back. i wouldnt say illness is the more common reason for physical abuse, maybe images ect


it's was a quote from FelonE, but my point was pedophelia is a mental illness.


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

banzi said:


> Shall we chop the hands off thieves and the feet off trespassers?


You're nuts.


----------



## Man Like What (Oct 25, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Ok if it's ok as long as it isn't acted upon would you let a known peado look after your kids,if he said he wouldn't do anything?


See with not having kids of my own, I find this difficult to answer from the perspective of a parent who I would bet would have a very different answer due to paternal instinct.

If they're only a paedophile and its know that they find good looking children attractive, but they haven't acted on it for however long, then it'd seem they have enough self-restraint to subdue their urges. If that's the case, then in theory there shouldn't be a problem.

If they are a paedophile and a sex offender, then I'd have to say I wouldn't as they obviously can't control their urges.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

maxie said:


> A *suspected* paedo moved into an estate near me,the locals decided to spray paint pervert on his house one night,only the thickos spelt it PREVIT,i had to lol at that one.


Vigilante-ism at it's finest :laugh:


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

2004mark said:


> I can't say for sure... but I reckon there are loads of people who watch rape or violent porn that is also illegal (simulated or real) who wouldn't even think about raping a person. So equally I'd say there must be people who've actively looked for a bit of teenage (underage) porn who wouldn't contemplate abusing a child.


In answer to felone - No i probably wouldnt be able to resist. Therefore if i had pedo feeling, i probably would be a pedo.

BUt at the same time there are thousands of people every year who are gay and chose not to engage in it because of their religion, and thousands of people are selebant because they don't think it's right.

Just because i am weak, doesn't mean another would be.

I ask the question - @FelonE how would you deal with it?

Not just pedos that have acted on it.

but those that would grow up to have pedophile thoughts or feelings?

And also those that are already grown up and don't act on it?

What about those that are yet to be born that would have the pedophile tendencies?

Do we kill all of these people?

I'm not saying i have the answer to the issue, but i am saying genocide isn't the answer.


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

rovermb6 said:


> do you think muslim grooming gangs are all mentally ill or do you think its a cultural problem?


they're just sick sleeping with 13-14 year olds. Not really paedo in the same way imo


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Man Like What said:


> See with not having kids of my own, I find this difficult to answer from the perspective of a parent who I would bet would have a very different answer due to paternal instinct.
> 
> If they're only a paedophile and its know that they find *good looking children* attractive, but they haven't acted on it for however long, then it'd seem they have enough self-restraint to subdue their urges. If that's the case, then in theory there shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> If they are a paedophile and a sex offender, then I'd have to say I wouldn't as they obviously can't control their urges.


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

Varg said:


> Vigilante-ism at it's finest :laugh:


That's why it would need to be organised by people of reasonable intelligence


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

banzi said:


> Of course, but its based on level of damage not based on simply trust.
> 
> My original point was that you threw out the idea of letting someone who you knew was a pedo looking after kids, no one would do that, the answer was obvious.
> 
> ...


regards car thieves it all depends on circumstances mate

i have loaned my car to car some thieves,because i know they wouldn't abuse my trust and steal my car (even if it was £400,000 worth)

but i would never trust a peado with my kids or grandkids,the risk is just way too great mate

but being honest i would not value anything materialistic over a kids life/well being,it's just not comparable in anyway for me

cheers shaun


----------



## Man Like What (Oct 25, 2014)

Varg said:


> View attachment 165870


 :lol:

I'm just making an assumption that paedophiles have standards too :devil2:


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

There are actually pro peado people on this thread wtf is wrong with you. They should all be exterminated


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

dannythinx said:


> You're nuts.


No, its pedos nuts.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

dannythinx said:


> There are actually pro peado people on this thread wtf is wrong with you. They should all be exterminated


Really, can you point them out and where they have claimed that?


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

banzi said:


> Really, can you point them out and where they have claimed that?


I was just thining this.

At no point have i've been pro pedo?

I'm just saying stop using a english defense league approach of kill everything as that solves the problem, because it doesn't.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> I was just thining this.
> 
> At no point have i've been pro pedo?
> 
> I'm just saying stop using a english defense league approach of kill everything as that solves the problem, because it doesn't.


If you are not with the mob, you become a mob victim.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> I was just thining this.
> 
> At no point have i've been pro pedo?
> 
> I'm just saying stop using a english defense league approach of kill everything as that solves the problem, because it doesn't.


Edl approach? What have they got to do with it?


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Edl approach? What have they got to do with it?


Just generalising - their approach is usually kill an ant with a bomb, over the top and un-thought out.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Just generalising - their approach is usually kill an ant with a bomb, over the top and un-thought out.


Chemical castration is the way.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Chemical castration is the way.


Is that before or after they have "done anything"?

Or before or after they realise they are attracted to children?

I agree with those that cant control themselves, but it doesn't stop them from "thinking" does it?


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> I was just thining this.
> 
> At no point have i've been pro pedo?
> 
> I'm just saying stop using a english defense league approach of kill everything as that solves the problem, because it doesn't.


I'm sorry mate but a few of your posts have come across as paedo defending.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Is that before or after they have "done anything"?
> 
> Or before or after they realise they are attracted to children?
> 
> I agree with those that cant control themselves, but it doesn't stop them from "thinking" does it?


As soon as someone has a sexual thought about children.


----------



## meateon (Jan 14, 2015)

banzi said:


> You are aware that the evidence you have just provided validates my point aren't you?
> 
> The people were all convicted and the judge passed sentence based on the sentencing guidelines, was he lenient, in some cases maybe, but we don't know all the circumstances, and websites like that will NEVER give all the circumstances, they are designed to whip people like you into a frenzy.
> 
> ...


So basically you are saying no one hurt the peados let them be free after they have been released to go around and hurt more children, Further scaring your family? so after the peado is released that isn't going to scare your family that the offender could come back and do it again or do it to other children? I really do not understand why these people are sticking up for these peadophiles and trying to justify what they do, Do you have something in common with them? Its alright you sitting there saying these people have a problem and beating them up wont solve anything etc etc. It would be different if it happened to you or your family and I am sure you would change your tone then.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

meateon said:


> So basically you are saying no one hurt the peados let them be free after they have been released to go around and hurt more children, Further scaring your family? so after the peado is released that isn't going to scare your family that the offender could come back and do it again or do it to other children? I really do not understand why these people are sticking up for these peadophiles and trying to justify what they do, Do you have something in common with them? Its alright you sitting there saying these people have a problem and beating them up wont solve anything etc etc. It would be different if it happened to you or your family and I am sure you would change your tone then.


People with no real experience of people who have been destroyed by these dirty cvnts I'd imagine. Because of these softly softly let's not offend anyone people this country is the mess it is.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

FelonE said:


> As soon as someone has a sexual thought about children.


Okay.

And how do we know this to do it?

I'm playing devils advocat here but there's a problem and i'm asking for a solution.

I dont think there is a solution available that ticks all of the boxes


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

FelonE said:


> As soon as someone has a sexual thought about children.


children yes, instant chemical castration

but these days some of those 15-16 yr olds on the drunken nights out


----------



## meateon (Jan 14, 2015)

I just do not get why people are justifying what the paedophiles do and saying they shouldn't be hurt?

All paedos should be chemically castrated.

for the people defending them in my eyes you are sick. There is no way of justifying paedophilia, It is wrong no matter what way you look at it and I am sure you would not be defending them if it happened to someone close to you.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Okay.
> 
> And how do we know this to do it?
> 
> ...


Start with all the people that admit it. Or get caught doing it.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

meateon said:


> So basically you are saying no one hurt the peados let them be free after they have been released to go around and hurt more children, Further scaring your family? so after the peado is released that isn't going to scare your family that the offender could come back and do it again or do it to other children? I really do not understand why these people are sticking up for these peadophiles and trying to justify what they do, *Do you have something in common with them?* Its alright you sitting there saying these people have a problem and beating them up wont solve anything etc etc. It would be different if it happened to you or your family and I am sure you would change your tone then.


Why is it because I dont agree with one aspect of something you assume I have to agree with the polar opposite?

And the bolded section is a disgraceful thing to say to someone.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> People with no real experience of people who have been destroyed by these dirty cvnts I'd imagine. Because of these softly softly let's not offend anyone people this country is the mess it is.


Not wanting to live in a county where 'mob-rules' isn't justifying paedophilia, either is it 'softly softly let's not offend anyone'.

The sort of person I imagine when I imagine a vigilante isn't particularly the sort of person I think I'd like... so certainly isn't someone I'd want handing out justice in the name of all things good.

I'd agree with a form of chemically castration imposed by a court of law though.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

FelonE said:


> *Start with all the people that admit it*. Or get caught doing it.


oh dear, I see a queue of people lining up to admit it if they are going to have their nuts off.

As for 'caught doing it', do you mean caught by the mob or caught after a police investigation and subsequent conviction after a trial?


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

spudsy said:


> I'm sorry mate but a few of your posts have come across as paedo defending.


Then you are misunderstanding what i'm trying to say.

I feel very strongly about mental illness's and "getting rid of people who suffer from them" regardless of what that is.

I'm not saying i agree with pedo's because i can't stand the thought of them.

But i believe a mental illness is something that can be treated, and not by death.


----------



## meateon (Jan 14, 2015)

banzi said:


> Why is it because I dont agree with one aspect of something you assume I have to agree with the polar opposite?
> 
> And the bolded section is a disgraceful thing to say to someone.


Why is it disgraceful? Its a genuine question Not aimed at you or anyone in specific, It is aimed at people defending them. I just do not get why people defend them and take it lightly


----------



## meateon (Jan 14, 2015)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Then you are misunderstanding what i'm trying to say.
> 
> I feel very strongly about mental illness's and "getting rid of people who suffer from them" regardless of what that is.
> 
> ...


Since when has paedophilia been classed as a mental illness? If that is the case then why do they not spend time in mental hospitals instead of prison?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Then you are misunderstanding what i'm trying to say.
> 
> I feel very strongly about mental illness's and "getting rid of people who suffer from them" regardless of what that is.
> 
> ...


So you think sexual persuasion can be treated?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

2004mark said:


> Not wanting to live in a county where 'mob-rules' isn't justifying paedophilia, either is it 'softly softly let's not offend anyone'.
> 
> *The sort of person I imagine when I imagine a vigilante isn't particularly the sort of person I think I'd like.*.. so certainly isn't someone I'd want handing out justice in the name of all things good.
> 
> I'd agree with a form of chemically castration imposed by a court of law though.


This guy was ACCUSED of rape

Its brutal


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Then you are misunderstanding what i'm trying to say.
> 
> I feel very strongly about mental illness's and "getting rid of people who suffer from them" regardless of what that is.
> 
> ...


Paedophilia is not a mental illness though, it's a predilection.

By the same reckoning you're inferring homosexuality or heterosexuality is mental illness.

Society these days always looks for a deeper reason than is necessary and thinks everything can be cured.


----------



## spod (Mar 25, 2010)

dannythinx said:


> I
> 
> All well and good until it's your child


Mate, i'm with you in theory - just not in practice.

If i had kids and found that someone had been abusing them, like most blokes i'd be reaching for my biggest kitchen knife and i'd be paying them a visit.

...*BUT* it's never as simple as that.

You say it's all well and good till it's your child.

I say it's all well and good till there's 50 blokes breaking down your door at 2am, dragging you into the street and beating you to within an inch of your life just because someone 'made a mistake' and wrongly identified you as a paedophile.


----------



## meateon (Jan 14, 2015)

banzi said:


> This guy was ACCUSED of rape
> 
> Its brutal


See now thats what should happen to people like that well i think they took it very lightly to be honest. I know if someone did something like that to my family member I would make sure they would not do anything like that to anyone again.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

spudsy said:


> Paedophilia is not a mental illness though, it's a predilection.
> 
> By the same reckoning you're inferring homosexuality or heterosexuality is mental illness.
> 
> Society these days always looks for a deeper reason than is necessary and thinks everything can be cured.


A mental illness for me would be where the mind does not function as the majority does/is designed to do.

Therefore homosexuality, pedo, even fancying cars (real thing) would be classed as a mental illness for me.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

FelonE said:


> So you think sexual persuasion can be treated?


the church and thousands of years of munks would tell you it can.

I think it can be controlled.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

meateon said:


> See now thats what should happen to people like that well i think they took it very lightly to be honest. I know if someone did something like that to my family member I would make sure they would not do anything like that to anyone again.


Did you see the word 'ACCUSED' I bolded it for people like you.

Now, suppose the girl was lying?

Now what, do we beat her half to death?


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

meateon said:


> See now thats what should happen to people like that well i think they took it very lightly to be honest. I know if someone did something like that to my family member I would make sure they would not do anything like that to anyone again.


But what if the guy is innocent?


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

spudsy said:


> Paedophilia is not a mental illness though, it's a predilection.
> 
> By the same reckoning you're inferring homosexuality or heterosexuality is mental illness.
> 
> Society these days always looks for a deeper reason than is necessary and thinks everything can be cured.


depends, mental ages can get stuck from trauma or other things with no real damaged mental function. and if your 30 physically and 13 mentally then your mind is gonna be interested in the 13 year old, that may be treatable with drugs to continue the maturing or it may not. i mean some people have went into coma and woke up speaking fluent spanish instead of english so god knows what the brain is capable of.

dont defend any kid fiddling, but at the same time some cases go beyond sheer sickness


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> the church and thousands of years of munks would tell you it can.
> 
> I think it can be controlled.


The church is full of paedos.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

FelonE said:


> The church is *full* of paedos.


Stop overcompensating.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

banzi said:


> Stop overcompensating.


What?


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

banzi said:


> Did you see the word 'ACCUSED' I bolded it for people like you.
> 
> Now, suppose the girl was lying?
> 
> Now what, do we beat her half to death?


To add to this i'll tell you all a real story.

One of my dad's friends has a real problem with his genitals and to be frank they don't work.

quite a few years ago he was driving down a road near his house and he saw a car broken down, he stopped to see if he could help.

A woman was by herself and as soon as he approached her she shouted rape, and he said okay i'll stand her while you call the police.

Turned up, he was arrested etc etc.

Her statement claimed that he approached her cock in hand, rock hard and tried to rape her.

When it went to court and his doctor stood up to defend him and simply explained his dick doesn't work so could have never got an erection or raped her and her statement was therefore bollocks.

The case was obviously thrown out.

Now where is the justice that she was lying through her teeth, god knows why. But she didn't even get a telling off.

Imagine if he was functioning normally, did nothing wrong and was then prosecuted as a rapist?

Which is exactly the reason why i wouldnt stop my car.

Another story, me and the other half saw a little boy crying in john lewis just before christmas, we watched him to see if he was on his own, he was.

I refused to go over to him and try to talk to him for FEAR of someone accusing me of trying to STEAL HIM!

My other half in the end went over to him to talk to him and she took him to find his mum.

The state of play in this world is ridiculous....


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

So many paedo sympathisers on here it's frightening.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

banzi said:


> This guy was ACCUSED of rape
> 
> Its brutal





meateon said:


> See now thats what should happen to people like that well i think they took it very lightly to be honest. I know if someone did something like that to my family member I would make sure they would not do anything like that to anyone again.


I agree... if someone I cared about was raped then I can't say for certain that I wouldn't go all choppy choppy on them if I thought my actions wouldn't hurt my loved one even more (basically by me being banged up), but this reaction would be out of pure anger and emotion. Chasing the local Roy Cropper look a like out of town with pitch forks because of a story I heard down the local council estate boozer isn't something I'll be getting involved in though.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

on the subject. kids lie too, you get warned about things that have happened and told not to be in the same room alone as X person since they have a history or making up amazing stories of everything.

so its a major grey area of who to believe. i cant remember the study into victim memory alteration, but you can lead an adult to have a false memory with basic word changes and leading questions, so a kid will be so much more easily twisted by accident since interviewing a kid is done with leading questions to help them along with basic yes and no answers


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Boshlop said:


> depends, mental ages can get stuck from trauma or other things with no real damaged mental function. and if your 30 physically and 13 mentally then your mind is gonna be interested in the 13 year old, that may be treatable with drugs to continue the maturing or it may not. i mean some people have went into coma and woke up speaking fluent spanish instead of english so god knows what the brain is capable of.
> 
> dont defend any kid fiddling, but at the same time some cases go beyond sheer sickness


This....

Demanding chemical castration for all "pedos" is stupid.

By all means castrate the nutters who do it because they want to hurt children, but i seriously doubt that they are more than a minority.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Boshlop said:


> on the subject. kids lie too, you get warned about things that have happened and told not to be in the same room alone as X person since they have a history or making up amazing stories of everything.
> 
> so its a major grey area of who to believe. i cant remember the study into victim memory alteration, but you can lead an adult to have a false memory with basic word changes and leading questions, so a kid will be so much more easily twisted by accident since interviewing a kid is done with leading questions to help them along with basic yes and no answers


Kids in my baby sisters class had a class camera and took loads of pictures of their cocks thinking it was funny. Teacher saw what they were doing and walked out to report it straight away. Parents all dragged in etc.

IMAGINE if she has plugged that camera into her laptop and someone had seen that? She's ****ed for life. Despite being innocent.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> To add to this i'll tell you all a real story.
> 
> One of my dad's friends has a real problem with his genitals and to be frank they don't work.
> 
> ...


can add to this. mate of mine used to work for british steel in the 60's. young lad would hang around outside in the rain after closing and wait to be offered a lift, report the lift giver to the police for abuse, get a pay out and repeat the action.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

FelonE said:


> What?





> full1
> 
> f?l/Submit
> 
> ...


Do you still believe the church is full of pedos now you know its definition?

The statement you should have made was "there is small section of the clergy that have been linked to child abuse"


----------



## Man Like What (Oct 25, 2014)

FelonE said:


> As soon as someone has a sexual thought about children.


That's not a crime though is it dude. Same as if someone has a thought about killing someone. No harm done.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Boshlop said:


> can add to this. mate of mine used to work for british steel in the 60's. young lad would hang around outside in the rain after closing and wait to be offered a lift, report the lift giver to the police for abuse, get a pay out and repeat the action.


I'm sure these are minorities and there are a lot of sick people about.

But i don't believe in raising the pitch forks every 5 minutes. we can't be doing that forever can we?


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

banzi said:


> Do you still believe the church is full of pedos now you know its definition?
> 
> The statement you should have made was "there is small section of the clergy that have been linked to child abuse"


There is a huge section of the clergy that have been linked to child abuse actually, full no but a lot more than a small section.


----------



## Man Like What (Oct 25, 2014)

meateon said:


> I just do not get why people are justifying what the paedophiles do and saying they shouldn't be hurt?
> 
> All paedos should be chemically castrated.
> 
> for the people defending them in my eyes you are sick. There is no way of justifying paedophilia, It is wrong no matter what way you look at it and I am sure you would not be defending them if it happened to someone close to you.


Paedophiles haven't done anything other than think 'he/she is attractive'. Being a paedophile isn't a crime.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Man Like What said:


> That's not a crime though is it dude. Same as if someone has a thought about killing someone. No harm done.


Do you really believe that it's ok to have sexual thoughts about little kids?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

banzi said:


> Do you still believe the church is full of pedos now you know its definition?
> 
> The statement you should have made was "there is small section of the clergy that have been linked to child abuse"


How do you know it's only a small section? It's rife.


----------



## rovermb6 (Jan 19, 2012)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=LtncDnCRPYo


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Do you really believe that it's ok to have sexual thoughts about little kids?


No one here is saying it's okay, but it doesn't break the law. that's the point.

Chemically castrating people before they have done anything wrong is not legal.

But at the same time doing it after they have done something wrong is also bad.

There isn't a right answer right now.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Do you really believe that it's ok to have sexual thoughts about little kids?


What are your thoughts on this?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

FelonE said:


> How do you know it's only a small section? It's rife.


I only know whats been reported same as you, and its only a small section that have been reported.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

Man Like What said:


> Paedophiles haven't done anything other than think 'he/she is attractive'. Being a paedophile isn't a crime.


this is such a fine line its amazing. depends if you count someone as something once they do something or because they have that mentality


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Why


----------



## Man Like What (Oct 25, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Do you really believe that it's ok to have sexual thoughts about little kids?


I can't see what harm it does to anyone as long as it's not acted upon.

I'm not one for the thought police, I believe in freedom of thought. I also believe in moral actions too, so just to make it clear to anyone claiming 'paedo sympathiser', I believe raping children is very wrong.

As an example, many films have had scenes of child abuse in and many books contained sections of their stories about it. Those people must have had such thoughts to write the script/story.

Bear in mind that societies' opinions are constantly changing, so what the general consensus is now hasn't always been that way and won't always be this way.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Why


Is that to me?

If so watch it and tell me what you think.

The offers open to everyone by the way.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

banzi said:


> I only know whats been reported same as you, and its only a small section that have been reported.


Do you think the only crime that goes on are the ones reported?


----------



## Man Like What (Oct 25, 2014)

Boshlop said:


> this is such a fine line its amazing. depends if you count someone as something once they do something or because they have that mentality


Very true, it is an unbelieveably fine line. The issue is generally social programming vs natural instinct in a lot of cases. But that's a whole other can of worms.


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Another story, me and the other half saw a little boy crying in john lewis just before christmas, we watched him to see if he was on his own, he was.
> 
> I refused to go over to him and try to talk to him for FEAR of someone accusing me of trying to STEAL HIM!
> 
> ...


At least in this case you had your misses with you, but I know where you're coming from, its a sad state of affairs when one feels reluctant to help a child who may be lost etc for fear of being perceived a pedo, but that's the sorry state we are in nowadays.

As far as vigilantism is concerned then I think it'd cause more harm than good, but there needs to be some form of pressure group that will push the politicians and law makers for much tougher sentences.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Do you think the only crime that goes on are the ones reported?


Im basing my opinion on what I can verify.

My opinion based on guess work and gut instinct is irrelevant.

Why are you avoiding the elephant in the room (video)


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

banzi said:


> Im basing my opinion on what I can verify.
> 
> My opinion based on guess work and gut instinct is irrelevant.


See from what I've seen of you in this forum you just like to stir debates. Not really sure you believe half of what you say. You like to try and prove people wrong. Not taking you seriously any more.

Troll.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

FelonE said:


> See from what I've seen of you in this forum you just like to stir debates. Not really sure you believe half of what you say. You like to try and prove people wrong. Not taking you seriously any more.
> 
> Troll.


did that video strike a cord?

anyone else care to comment on it?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

banzi said:


> did that video strike a cord?


Didn't watch it.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Didn't watch it.


Really, why?


----------



## youngcal (Dec 5, 2012)

Kill the peados!!

Honest opinion people defending pedos are nonces in denial thinking it's ok as long as u only have a **** over a picture of kid!

****in strangeuns


----------



## Man Like What (Oct 25, 2014)

youngcal said:


> Kill the peados!!
> 
> Honest opinion people defending pedos are nonces in denial thinking it's ok as long as u only have a **** over a picture of kid!
> 
> ****in strangeuns


Srs question. But do you know what a paedophile is?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

youngcal said:


> Kill the peados!!
> 
> Honest opinion people defending pedos are nonces in denial thinking it's ok as long as u only have a **** over a picture of kid!
> 
> ****in strangeuns


What do you think about the video I posted ?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

banzi said:


> Really, why?


You're obviously trying to catch me out by me saying it's disgusting..... But she's legal age.

Or me saying it's cool......and she's under age lol.

Please try harder troll.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

FelonE said:


> You're obviously trying to catch me out by me saying it's disgusting..... But she's legal age.
> 
> Or me saying it's cool......and she's under age lol.
> 
> Please try harder troll.


shes 8 years old

Watch the video and let me know what you think.


----------



## youngcal (Dec 5, 2012)

Man Like What said:


> Srs question. But do you know what a paedophile is?


srs answer!

YES THANKS MR


----------



## Man Like What (Oct 25, 2014)

youngcal said:


> srs answer!
> 
> YES THANKS MR


So why is that any worse than someone who thinks about stealing something, or killing/hurting someone?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

banzi said:


> shes 8 years old
> 
> Watch the video and let me know what you think.


If she's 8yrs old then trying to sex up an 8yr old is wrong. I also don't like kids beauty pageants where they dress them up like adults.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Man Like What said:


> So why is that any worse than someone who thinks about stealing something, or killing/hurting someone?


Are you and @banzi a trolling tag team?


----------



## Irondan (Nov 23, 2014)

Its not Paedo, but i find Stephen Fry and his relationship with his 20 something husband a bit wrong too. Im not homophobic, I dont care what they do, but the lad looks like a child.


----------



## meateon (Jan 14, 2015)

banzi said:


> Did you see the word 'ACCUSED' I bolded it for people like you.
> 
> Now, suppose the girl was lying?
> 
> Now what, do we beat her half to death?


People like me? what people that believe the justice system isn't enough for a disgusting paedophiles. See I am the type of person that doesn't ring the police over every little thing because I have learnt from life experiences the police isn't always the best option. If you have led a sheltered life you will not understand but I can try and explain... See the justice system does not work, It is not a deterrent for criminals. Over 60% over criminals that are released from prison re offend and end up back in prison therefore they DO NOT learn there lesson. Sending some sick twisted child rapist to prison is not justice served in my eyes because as soon as he steps foot out of the prison walls they will be planning the next time they will do it and they will try and not get caught this time round. It is not preventing them from doing it! I live in a real world where bad things happen every single day. There are some sick people that roam around on the streets, You may never come across these people but if you did they would shatter your whole family and you would not have the same view upon them ever again. Yes fair enough justice like in that video should not be acted out unless someone is proven guilty of the crime. We live in a society today where baby killers, rapists and psychopaths are protected from the public. Our taxes are wasted on changing the identities of these people and moving them into safe areas and nice houses, While we have someone spending time in prison for not paying a tv licence and they lose their house because they are in prison and have to become homeless and try and find somewhere to live in some cheap ****hole area because thats all the council will pay for and that's if they do pay for them. Its alright for you sat behind a computer in your sheltered little life having never get exposed people like this. Maybe not everyone is as fortunate to live such a sheltered life, maybe some of us have learnt through life that if someone bullies you that you don't go to the teacher because that will not resolve it. You stand up for yourself and punch the bully so hard he doesn't dream about bullying you ever again? Maybe I have been brought up differently to you or maybe I don't like to rely on other people to sort out problems and would rather sort them myself to make sure it does not happen again.


----------



## Man Like What (Oct 25, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Are you and @banzi a trolling tag team?


No not at all. Genuine question. Why is one thought any worse than another? Thoughts can't hurt people.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

FelonE said:


> If she's 8yrs old then trying to sex up an 8yr old is wrong. I also don't like kids beauty pageants where they dress them up like adults.


OK

Now we have two routes to go down

You may watch the film and see nothing wrong with it.

You may watch the film and be appalled by it due to the sexual connotations it may contain.

Now, who is the pedo,

1. the person who sees nothing wrong with the film and sees its content as acceptable?

2. The person who sees the video as sexualising a child and it being unacceptable?

The arguments cut both ways.

now, whos nuts do we cut off?


----------



## youngcal (Dec 5, 2012)

Man Like What said:


> So why is that any worse than someone who thinks about stealing something, or killing/hurting someone?


Whacking someone over nothing = wrong but could be a mis understanding

Whacking someone for a reason e.g. Trying it on with ur missus or smashing ur car = not wrong as its been provoked

Stealing a car from a stranger = wrong but you'll get over it

Raping a innocent child ur son daughter nice nephew = wrong but ull never get over it, not will the victim or anyone close to them

Simple as that my son


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Man Like What said:


> No not at all. Genuine question. Why is one thought any worse than another? Thoughts can't hurt people.


So if you were sat next to someone who said to you they were imagining fvcking your 4yr old little girl it wouldn't bother you?


----------



## Man Like What (Oct 25, 2014)

banzi said:


> OK
> 
> Now we have two routes to go down
> 
> ...


Careful man...you'll be confusing a lot of people with talk like that


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

meateon said:


> People like me? what people that believe the justice system isn't enough for a disgusting paedophiles. See I am the type of person that doesn't ring the police over every little thing because I have learnt from life experiences the police isn't always the best option. If you have led a sheltered life you will not understand but I can try and explain... See the justice system does not work, It is not a deterrent for criminals. Over 60% over criminals that are released from prison re offend and end up back in prison therefore they DO NOT learn there lesson. Sending some sick twisted child rapist to prison is not justice served in my eyes because as soon as he steps foot out of the prison walls they will be planning the next time they will do it and they will try and not get caught this time round. It is not preventing them from doing it! I live in a real world where bad things happen every single day. There are some sick people that roam around on the streets, You may never come across these people but if you did they would shatter your whole family and you would not have the same view upon them ever again. *Yes fair enough justice like in that video should not be acted out unless someone is proven guilty of the crime.* We live in a society today where baby killers, rapists and psychopaths are protected from the public. Our taxes are wasted on changing the identities of these people and moving them into safe areas and nice houses, While we have someone spending time in prison for not paying a tv licence and they lose their house because they are in prison and have to become homeless and try and find somewhere to live in some cheap ****hole area because thats all the council will pay for and that's if they do pay for them. Its alright for you sat behind a computer in your sheltered little life having never get exposed people like this. Maybe not everyone is as fortunate to live such a sheltered life, maybe some of us have learnt through life that if someone bullies you that you don't go to the teacher because that will not resolve it. You stand up for yourself and punch the bully so hard he doesn't dream about bullying you ever again? Maybe I have been brought up differently to you or maybe I don't like to rely on other people to sort out problems and would rather sort them myself to make sure it does not happen again.


and it only took me one post for you to change your mind.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

banzi said:


> OK
> 
> Now we have two routes to go down
> 
> ...


Yours for posting the video.


----------



## Man Like What (Oct 25, 2014)

FelonE said:


> So if you were sat next to someone who said to you they were imagining fvcking your 4yr old little girl it wouldn't bother you?


I'd be as equally appalled as if I was sat next to someone who said they were thinking about chopping an old woman into little pieces and eating her internal organs.

But with each of those examples, no harm is done with thoughts.

It would be different if each person did what they were thinking though.

If they both keep their thoughts to themselves and that's it, what's the harm?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Yours for posting the video.


See, no rational thought at all.

I avoided the obvious earlier as to why you wouldn't watch it, I imagine others picked up on it

Try and keep it civil please.

So it appears you think the video is unacceptable, why?

Its just a child dancing, anyone who thinks other wise must have the problem and see the child as a sexual object?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Man Like What said:


> I'd be as equally appalled as if I was sat next to someone who said they were thinking about chopping an old woman into little pieces and eating her internal organs.
> 
> But with each of those examples, no harm is done with thoughts.
> 
> ...


So if someone said it to you you'd say it's ok no harm done?


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

spod said:


> Mate, i'm with you in theory - just not in practice.
> 
> If i had kids and found that someone had been abusing them, like most blokes i'd be reaching for my biggest kitchen knife and i'd be paying them a visit.
> 
> ...


Not if you just target the ones who have been to court and been convicted but got a suspended sentence or 8 months inside or another pi55 poor sentence


----------



## Man Like What (Oct 25, 2014)

youngcal said:


> Whacking someone over nothing = wrong but could be a mis understanding
> 
> Whacking someone for a reason e.g. Trying it on with ur missus or smashing ur car = not wrong as its been provoked
> 
> ...


But there's a difference between being a paedophile and being a child sex offender.

The paedophile hasn't done anything. That was my original point. Your post has answered if you know what a paedophile is. It's evident you don't.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

banzi said:


> See, no rational thought at all.
> 
> I avoided the obvious earlier as to why you wouldn't watch it, I imagine others picked up on it
> 
> Try and keep it civil please.


I've made my views on paedophiles perfectly clear,as have you your views. Nothing else to add.


----------



## Man Like What (Oct 25, 2014)

FelonE said:


> So if someone said it to you you'd say it's ok no harm done?


I'd ignore them.

You're tying to simplify things too much though. People don't share thoughts like that do they.

Answer me this though...is a thought about raping a child any better/worse than a thought about maiming/torturing a child?


----------



## youngcal (Dec 5, 2012)

Man Like What said:


> But there's a difference between being a paedophile and being a child sex offender.
> 
> The paedophile hasn't done anything. That was my original point. Your post has answered if you know what a paedophile is. It's evident you don't.


So a convicted paedophile hasn't done anything wrong?


----------



## Man Like What (Oct 25, 2014)

youngcal said:


> So a convicted paedophile hasn't done anything wrong?


The fact they've been convicted says they've done something wrong. What as this hypothetical convicted paedophile been convicted of?


----------



## meateon (Jan 14, 2015)

banzi said:


> and it only took me one post for you to change your mind.


what have you changed my mind upon?

Oh that Its not right to beat up someone that hasnt done it?

well of course not.

I would make sure he did do it then the beating would follow up, out of everything I just said that was your reply? just shows what type of person you really are.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I've made my views on paedophiles perfectly clear,as have you your views. Nothing else to add.


read the rest of my post

You believe the video of a little girl dancing is unacceptable, is it because you see her as a sex object as opposed to a child?

surely anyone seeing a little girl dancing and having fun as anything other than that have the issue

Are you saying everyone in that audience are pedos?

See, the world isnt black and white


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

meateon said:


> what have you changed my mind upon?
> 
> Oh that Its not right to beat up someone that hasnt done it?
> 
> ...


So after a trail by jury or magistrate and a conviction is obtained then we take them in the street and beat them to death?

I only skim read it, the lack of punctuation hurt my eyes.


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

If you look at s child and feel sexually excited by that child you should be killed. That is black and white.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

dannythinx said:


> If you look at s child and feel sexually excited by that child you should be killed. That is black and white.


Opps, a change of definition.

care to comment on the video?


----------



## meateon (Jan 14, 2015)

banzi said:


> read the rest of my post
> 
> You believe the video of a little girl dancing is unacceptable, is it because you see her as a sex object as opposed to a child?
> 
> ...


No you are the weird person trying to get people to look at a video of a young girl dancing. You are trying to lure people into some sort of trap to make them understand your point. Why are you trying to change peoples opinions? Personally I do not think you will find a lot of people that will agree with you that paedophiles should not be hurt but yet that is my opinion.


----------



## Man Like What (Oct 25, 2014)

dannythinx said:


> If you look at s child and feel sexually excited by that child you should be killed. That is black and white.


So a Mexican, looks at a 12 year old, or a Spaniard at a 14 year old, finds them sexually attractive, acts on that because it's perfectly legal...then they should be killed?

What's your definition of child? Up to 17? So many variables. Really not black and white at all.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

meateon said:


> No you are the weird person trying to get people to look at a video of a young girl dancing. You are trying to lure people into some sort of trap to make them understand your point. Why are you trying to change peoples opinions? Personally I do not think you will find a lot of people that will agree with you that paedophiles should not be hurt but yet that is my opinion.


Why do you always jump in with both feet and make a fool of yourself with blanket statements?

I could make a case on you being a pedo regardless of your opinion on that video, thats my point.


----------



## meateon (Jan 14, 2015)

banzi said:


> So after a trail by jury or magistrate and a conviction is obtained then we take them in the street and beat them to death?
> 
> I only skim read it, the lack of punctuation hurt my eyes.


Oh sorry I did not realise this was a English test my mistake, I thought it was a forum.


----------



## Man Like What (Oct 25, 2014)

meateon said:


> No you are the weird person trying to get people to look at a video of a young girl dancing. You are trying to lure people into some sort of trap to make them understand your point. Why are you trying to change peoples opinions? Personally I do not think you will find a lot of people that will agree with you that paedophiles should not be hurt but yet that is my opinion.


Is there now an issue with children dancing?

Can you understand what @banzi is saying in making his point?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

meateon said:


> Oh sorry I did not realise this was a English test my mistake, I thought it was a forum.


Call me old fashioned but Im a stickler for detail when it comes to kicking people to death in the street.


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

Man Like What said:


> So a Mexican, looks at a 12 year old, or a Spaniard at a 14 year old, finds them sexually attractive, acts on that because it's perfectly legal...then they should be killed?
> 
> What's your definition of child? Up to 17? So many variables. Really not black and white at all.


Your talking about age of consent being mid thirties I wouldn't look at a 16 year old and feel sexually aroused because that's sick if you do then your a weirdo. You think someone who is 35 looks At a 12 year old on that way?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

On a side note, how many people knocked one off to Tracie Lords porn videos?

The vast majority of her films were made when she was underage

Are we killing all those people as well?


----------



## meateon (Jan 14, 2015)

banzi said:


> Call me old fashioned but Im a stickler for detail when it comes to kicking people to death in the street.


you have your opinion and I have mine, My opinion is I have shared what I think about paedophiles you obviously do not agree with me so you can try bore me to death with your explanations but you will not change my opinion. so you can sit there and stick up for these paedophiles all you like.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

dannythinx said:


> Your talking about age of consent being mid thirties I wouldn't look at a 16 year old and feel sexually aroused because that's sick if you do then your a weirdo. You think someone who is 35 looks At a 12 year old on that way?


At what point did he say that?

This thread is pointless and ridiculous and a good example of how this vigilantism wouldn't work.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

dannythinx said:


> Your talking about age of consent being mid thirties I wouldn't look at a 16 year old and feel sexually aroused because that's sick if you do then your a weirdo. You think someone who is 35 looks At a 12 year old on that way?


This is where it becomes pretty grey though (which I think is the point).

Early 30 something guy in a bar in town at the weekend with mates all admiring the group of girls that just walked in all dolled up... not really being able to tell if they are 22 or 18... who know... one could have borrowed here sisters ID and is actually 17. Getting pretty close to 16 by this point. Can't say I would say they are sick or weird.


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

monkeybiker said:


> At what point did he say that?
> 
> This thread is pointless and ridiculous and a good example of how this vigilantism wouldn't work.


Then why have you commented if it's ridiculous?


----------



## Man Like What (Oct 25, 2014)

dannythinx said:


> Your talking about age of consent being mid thirties I wouldn't look at a 16 year old and feel sexually aroused because that's sick if you do then your a weirdo. You think someone who is 35 looks At a 12 year old on that way?


I'm talking about the differences in social acceptability. And pointing out that things aren't as black and white as you make out.

Why is it wrong to look at a 16 year old in that way? The law says it's ok. As does society by accepting that law. So what's the issue?

And those ages of consent in Mexico and Spain are where they're at now. Millions of people (the I habitants of those countries) don't see anything wrong with it. So who is right and who is wrong?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

meateon said:


> you have your opinion and I have mine, My opinion is I have shared what I think about paedophiles you obviously do not agree with me so you can try bore me to death with your explanations but you will not change my opinion. so *you can sit there and stick up for these paedophiles all you like.*


Can you quote me where i have indicated that anywhere in this thread?


----------



## sawyer1 (May 16, 2012)

Smash the vile scum with hammers and anyone who even tries to justify been a Pedo you need smashing with a hammer too! Trying to defend them and arguing there side? Their is no side you scumbag if you ask me ide say your a pedofile for even disagreeing and defending them! I hope you jab a dirty ml of tren and choke to death, ******


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

sawyer1 said:


> Smash the vile scum with hammers and anyone who even tries to justify been a Pedo you need smashing with a hammer too! Trying to defend them and arguing there side? Their is no side you scumbag if you ask me ide say your a pedofile for even disagreeing and defending them! I hope you jab a dirty ml of tren and choke to death, ******


Exactly this


----------



## Man Like What (Oct 25, 2014)

sawyer1 said:


> Smash the vile scum with hammers and anyone who even tries to justify been a Pedo you need smashing with a hammer too! Trying to defend them and arguing there side? Their is no side you scumbag if you ask me ide say your a pedofile for even disagreeing and defending them! I hope you jab a dirty ml of tren and choke to death, ******


Strong intellect.

Seeing as you advocate censoring thought and punishing thought (not action), where do you draw the line?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

sawyer1 said:


> Smash the vile scum with hammers and anyone who even tries to justify been a Pedo you need smashing with a hammer too! Trying to defend them and arguing there side? Their is no side you scumbag if you ask me ide say your a pedofile for even disagreeing and defending them! I hope you jab a dirty ml of tren and choke to death, ******


What about defence barristers?

If a pedo is found guilty do we kill his barrister as well?


----------



## youngcal (Dec 5, 2012)

and the ppl defending the pedos are the exact reason pedos exist! One day ull wake up and realise this behaviour goes on an it does so because of ppl like you


----------



## sawyer1 (May 16, 2012)

youngcal said:


> and the ppl defending the pedos are the exact reason pedos exist! One day ull wake up and realise this behaviour goes on an it does so because of ppl like you


pow! Shove that in ya pipe and smoke it pedo loving scumbags


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

youngcal said:


> and the ppl defending the pedos are the exact reason pedos exist! One day ull wake up and realise this behaviour goes on an it does *so because of ppl like you*


Again, where have I indicated that I am defending pedos?


----------



## Man Like What (Oct 25, 2014)

youngcal said:


> and the ppl defending the pedos are the exact reason pedos exist! One day ull wake up and realise this behaviour goes on an it does so because of ppl like you


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Who is that aimed at? The defence barristers mentioned? Or people in this thread?

I'm not sure that either has an impact on the reason a person's free thought exists.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

sawyer1 said:


> pow! Shove that in ya pipe and smoke it pedo loving scumbags


People tend to hate things in others because of what they see in themselves.

just sayin.


----------



## Man Like What (Oct 25, 2014)

banzi said:


> Again, where have I indicated that I am defending pedos?


It's frustratingly amusing how arguing for Rule of Law is interpreted by some as condoning sexual offences against children.


----------



## sawyer1 (May 16, 2012)

Man Like What said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Who is that aimed at? The defence barristers mentioned? Or people in this thread?
> 
> I'm not sure that either has an impact on the reason a person's free thought exists.


Look pedo I know all this talk of kiddies got you all hyped up but calm down and get the point were saying pedos shud be beat to death end of.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

There's some pedants in this thread


----------



## Man Like What (Oct 25, 2014)

sawyer1 said:


> Look pedo I know all this talk of kiddies got you all hyped up but calm down and get the point were saying pedos shud be beat to death end of.


If the level of conversation is over your head, maybe best not to join in if you can't comprehend it, rather than throw insults.


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

Man Like What said:


> If the level of conversation is over your head, maybe best not to join in if you can't comprehend it, rather than throw insults.


You and banzi are coming across as peadophile supporters


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Man Like What said:


> If the level of conversation is over your head, maybe best not to join in if you can't comprehend it, rather than throw insults.


I'm out of this thread now. It's like argueing with monkeys.

Good luck boys. Mods this is probably the time to close this thread!


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

dannythinx said:


> You and banzi are coming across as peadophile supporters


Looks to me like they are supporting the rule of law over the rule of some uneducated thug who thinks with his knuckles.


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

Varg said:


> Looks to me like they are supporting the rule of law over the rule of some uneducated thug who thinks with his knuckles.


Whatever


----------



## Man Like What (Oct 25, 2014)

dannythinx said:


> You and banzi are coming across as peadophile supporters


Right...let me clarify my position on this.

The definition of a paedophile is somebody who finds children attractive. To be a paedophile is not a crime. No wrongs have been done. Nobody has been hurt. There is no victim.

A child sex offender is somebody who carried out illegal sexual acts on children. This causes hurt and there is a victim.

The two are very different things.

I'm of the view that a person's thoughts do not hurt anybody. Nothing has been done, other than synapses fired and chemicals shifted within the brain. There's no physical act involved. For that reason, neither the law or a bunch of yobs should carry out any 'justice' on such a person, as there is no victim.

I'm also of the view that child sex offences should be prosecuted and punished to the full extent of the law, due to there being a victim and pain (emotional, physical or both) has been caused by actions.

A group of people who cannot differentiate between a paedophile and a sex offender should have no involvement whatsoever.


----------



## #93 (Oct 12, 2014)

dannythinx said:


> Your talking about age of consent being mid thirties I wouldn't look at a 16 year old and feel sexually aroused because that's sick if you do then your a weirdo. You think someone who is 35 looks At a 12 year old on that way?


A friend of mine was dating a 13 year old when he was 19, unfortunately she had lied about her age and actually did look like her claimed 17. As soon as he found out he ended it and cut all communication, he felt sick and disgusted with himself despite being duped into the relationship.

Technically he was a paedo, but he didn't intend for it to be the case and to be fair we were all fooled by the age of this girl. If it was found out, he'd probably be arrested and chucked on a paedo wing in a prison. Does he deserve it?

I'm not defending those who intentionally seek young girls and boys, but things are not always as black and white as we think. I imagine if my friend was arrested the headlines in the local paper would be "young man grooms 13 year old" leading to threats on his life.


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

Man Like What said:


> Right...let me clarify my position on this.
> 
> The definition of a paedophile is somebody who finds children attractive. To be a paedophile is not a crime. No wrongs have been done. Nobody has been hurt. There is no victim.
> 
> ...


Ok then, If the thread was ' Would vigilantism cut down on child sex offending?' what would your answer be ??


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

dannythinx said:


> Whatever


Seriously though. How would you feel if your brother/mate/whatever had his bollox ruptured from a kicking he received because of a false rape claim that was spread around the local boozer, or even because someone in the group had a grudge so decide to abuse his 'power'... that's exactly the sort of thing it would descend to.

I think the point's been proven in the last few pages that these sort of people aren't exactly the reasonable type who actually think before acting or following orders.


----------



## #93 (Oct 12, 2014)

P.s no paedo thread is complete without


----------



## Man Like What (Oct 25, 2014)

spudsy said:


> Ok then, If the thread was ' Would vigilantism cut down on child sex offending?' what would your answer be ??


My answer would be 'No it wouldn't. And anyone carrying out street justice should also be prosecuted to the full extent of the law, as laws aren't there for people to pick and choose which they follow'.


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

spudsy said:


> Paedophilia is not a mental illness though, it's a predilection.
> 
> By the same reckoning you're inferring homosexuality or heterosexuality is mental illness.
> 
> Society these days always looks for a deeper reason than is necessary and thinks everything can be cured.


agree 100% mate,watch this sh1t.....

the history of psychiatry...






cheers shaun


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

2004mark said:


> Seriously though. How would you feel if your brother/mate/whatever had his bollox ruptured from a kicking he received because of a false rape claim that was spread around the local boozer, or even because someone in the group had a grudge so decide to abuse his 'power'... that's exactly the sort of thing it would descend to.
> 
> I think the point's been proven in the last few pages that these sort of people aren't exactly the reasonable type who actually think before acting or following orders.


The whole point of this thread was because a teacher got 16 months for owning and sharing the vilest images containg kids. The sentences are a joke there seems to be no real punishment in place. So maybe if instead of a pi55 poor sentence that there not scared of they thought well if I'm caught I may spend just 8 months inside but when I come out the likelihood is that I'll be put in a wheelchair maybe that will deter them? And if it stops the abuse of one child only would that be a justification for vigilantism because obviously being caught by the police isnt


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

#93 said:


> A friend of mine was dating a 13 year old when he was 19, unfortunately she had lied about her age and actually did look like her claimed 17. As soon as he found out he ended it and cut all communication, he felt sick and disgusted with himself despite being duped into the relationship.
> 
> Technically he was a paedo, but he didn't intend for it to be the case and to be fair we were all fooled by the age of this girl. If it was found out, he'd probably be arrested and chucked on a paedo wing in a prison. Does he deserve it?
> 
> I'm not defending those who intentionally seek young girls and boys, but things are not always as black and white as we think. I imagine if my friend was arrested the headlines in the local paper would be "young man grooms 13 year old" leading to threats on his life.


A friend of mine was chatted up by a girl in a club and ended up getting off with her - just kissing in the club.

Eventually she asked him how old he was and he said 23. She said, oh just 10 years old than me then.

He went instantly white and made a quick exit.

He's not a paedo in my opinion because he's not attracted to underage girls - she looked at least 18.


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

Been duped by an undrage girl in a club is a world apart from actively seeking videos of children being raped it's not the same thing


----------



## youngcal (Dec 5, 2012)

Man Like What said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Who is that aimed at? The defence barristers mentioned? Or people in this thread?
> 
> I'm not sure that either has an impact on the reason a person's free thought exists.


That comment was aimed at @peadobanzi and @noncelikewhat so let me ask u a question is a convicted child sex offender not a peado?

Now I can't get my point across on a forum but if ppl would like to meet for a civilised brew an discussion on the subject then fine but I did not intend to get in to a arguement on uk-peado forum I was just making my view available. Now I will kindly read your reply but am no longer commenting as I don't need to justify my thoughts, I thought I was in a debate but seems ppl who have different opinions just get called stupid.

All the best as you pair seem to just have to be different and cause a arguement on every thread!

Nice to talk to you an I look forward to a brew with you pedos but it's ok cuz u only think about shagging kids and don't actually go through with it


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> A mental illness for me would be where the mind does not function as the majority does/is designed to do.
> 
> Therefore homosexuality, pedo, even fancying cars (real thing) would be classed as a mental illness for me.


so anyone who does not think or function like the majority is mentally ill ?

really mate ?

psychiatrists just love labeling people,have you ever researched the origins of psychiatry ?

most of it's pseudoscience science bollocks mate

cheers shaun


----------



## killamanjaro (Dec 30, 2013)

youngcal said:


> That comment was aimed at @peadobanzi and @noncelikewhat so let me ask u a question is a convicted child sex offender not a peado?
> 
> Now I can't get my point across on a forum but if ppl would like to meet for a civilised brew an discussion on the subject then fine but I did not intend to get in to a arguement on uk-peado forum I was just making my view available. Now I will kindly read your reply but am no longer commenting as I don't need to justify my thoughts,* I thought I was in a debate but seems ppl who have different opinions just get called stupid. *
> 
> ...


I like how you articulately put your point across..tell me where did you pick up your debating skills?


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

Onehellovathred!

mg:


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

dannythinx said:


> Been duped by an undrage girl in a club is a world apart from actively seeking videos of children being raped it's not the same thing


Exactly mate, you can see why paedo's/sympathisers want you to view it similarly to being 'duped by an underage' though... wraps it all up rather nicely for them doesn't it and probably makes them feel a bit less cvnty about themselves!!

Ppl can hide behind twisting the definition of particular words, for example saying a paedophile technically isn't a child sex offender, but I think most reasonable people know what's what here.

Makes me wonder if the ones most anti mob rule are the ones fearing a knock at the door most ?


----------



## Man Like What (Oct 25, 2014)

youngcal said:


> That comment was aimed at @peadobanzi and @noncelikewhat so let me ask u a question is a convicted child sex offender not a peado?
> 
> Now I can't get my point across on a forum but if ppl would like to meet for a civilised brew an discussion on the subject then fine but I did not intend to get in to a arguement on uk-peado forum I was just making my view available. Now I will kindly read your reply but am no longer commenting as I don't need to justify my thoughts, I thought I was in a debate but seems *ppl who have different opinions* just get called stupid.
> 
> ...


There's a difference between having a different opinion and being wrong. The term 'paedo' has been thrown around as if it's illegal when in reality it causes no harm to anyone.

And I think throwing insults and making up fact shows the depth, or lack of, of your debating skills.

Nowhere have I, banzi, or anyone else said they find children attractive.

Try reading post #292 for my view on sex with children.

Then if you're man enough, you're welcome to apologise.


----------



## Man Like What (Oct 25, 2014)

spudsy said:


> Exactly mate, you can see why paedo's/sympathisers want you to view it similarly to being 'duped by an underage' though... wraps it all up rather nicely for them doesn't it and probably makes them feel a bit less cvnty about themselves!!
> 
> Ppl can hide behind twisting the definition of particular words, for example saying a paedophile technically isn't a child sex offender, but I think most reasonable people know what's what here.
> 
> Makes me wonder if the ones most anti mob rule are the ones fearing a knock at the door most ?


Nobody has twisted the definition of words. Some have used the definition correctly, the majority haven't.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

spudsy said:


> Ok then, If the thread was ' Would vigilantism cut down on child sex offending?' what would your answer be ??


I will answer on my behalf by refering to post 5 in this thread



banzi said:


> Look at Brazil, they regularly beat people to death in the street for petty thefts
> 
> Crime in Brazil is still very high.
> 
> *So no, beating people up with a mob doesnt work.*


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

youngcal said:


> That comment was aimed at @peadobanzi and @noncelikewhat so let me ask u a question is a convicted child sex offender not a peado?
> 
> Now I can't get my point across on a forum but if ppl would like to meet for a civilised brew an discussion on the subject then fine but I did not intend to get in to a arguement on uk-peado forum I was just making my view available. Now I will kindly read your reply but am no longer commenting as I don't need to justify my thoughts, I thought I was in a debate but seems ppl who have different opinions just get called stupid.
> 
> ...


Adults are trying to have a reasonable discussion

If you cant pull yourself together and post rational well thought out replies then its best you keep quiet.

and if you are confident in your own opinions and feel strong enough to comment on the video of Shawn Rays daughter dancing then I can put a case forward to have you beaten in the street regardless of your answer.


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

FelonE said:


> If she's 8yrs old then trying to sex up an 8yr old is wrong. I also don't like kids beauty pageants where they dress them up like adults.


agree with the above

Banzi regards the video you posted mate...

i'm 49 years old,so from a different generation,so maybe you may think my views outdated,but....

you or young adults these days,may or may not think it's ok to dress young kids up like adults for pageants, like they do on American tv pageants and dance shows,where the kids are dressed in next to no clothes,bikinis,the video you posted, etc...

but i would not have allowed my daughter to do that,as i think it's quite creepy doing that with young kids,also imo peado's would most likely get something sexual out of watching shows like this (my wife has the same views)...

call me old fashioned if you want,but i don't think it's correct/right,to dress very young children up as adults teach them sexy dance routines,then put them on a stage where anyone can buy a ticket and watch

it can't be just me who thinks this way though mate...

as for example these days you need all the parents permission,to film something as innocent as a primary school nativity play

regards convicted pedophiles,the sentencing guidelines are way too lenient....

but i stand by what ive been saying,a " convicted " pedophile gets moved into my village,i will do what ever it takes to make them leave,i make NO excuses for taking the law into my own hands, to protect my children and grandchildren from this threat to their safety

cheers shaun


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

the wee man said:


> agree with the above
> 
> Banzi regards the video you posted mate...
> 
> ...


Thanks for the post, it makes a change at the moment someone putting some thought into their responses.

Now let me just play devils advocate with your answer

*Before I go any further I don't think this is what you believe so dont think its a personal attack*

but just consider for a moment that someone who believes the child in the video is sexualised in any way is because they see her in a sexual way rather than an innocent child dancing.

the people who go to pageants insist its the people who see pageants as sexualising children are the ones who have the hangups, they just see it as a bit of fun dressing their children up

Again, its down to a point of view.


----------



## sawyer1 (May 16, 2012)

youngcal said:


> That comment was aimed at @peadobanzi and @noncelikewhat so let me ask u a question is a convicted child sex offender not a peado?
> 
> Now I can't get my point across on a forum but if ppl would like to meet for a civilised brew an discussion on the subject then fine but I did not intend to get in to a arguement on uk-peado forum I was just making my view available. Now I will kindly read your reply but am no longer commenting as I don't need to justify my thoughts, I thought I was in a debate but seems ppl who have different opinions just get called stupid.
> 
> ...


You sir are a man after my own heart! Haha what a guy


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

a.notherguy said:


> There's some pedants in this thread


We are debating about kicking to death people who might have done something.

Im sorry if I come across picky with the definition of words.


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

banzi said:


> OK
> 
> Now we have two routes to go down
> 
> ...


none of the above...

the person who gets some type of sexual gratification from the video is who's nuts need chopping off

but i see where your trying to go with your debate mate

cheers shaun


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

the wee man said:


> none of the above...
> 
> *the person who gets some type of sexual gratification from the video is who's nuts need chopping off*
> 
> ...


But how do we act on that?

Im glad you can see how complicated this issue is and can discuss it in a civilised manner.


----------



## meateon (Jan 14, 2015)

youngcal said:


> That comment was aimed at @peadobanzi and @noncelikewhat so let me ask u a question is a convicted child sex offender not a peado?
> 
> Now I can't get my point across on a forum but if ppl would like to meet for a civilised brew an discussion on the subject then fine but I did not intend to get in to a arguement on uk-peado forum I was just making my view available. Now I will kindly read your reply but am no longer commenting as I don't need to justify my thoughts, I thought I was in a debate but seems ppl who have different opinions just get called stupid.
> 
> ...


Hahahaha that made me laugh


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

meateon said:


> Hahahaha that made me laugh


Talk of shagging children is funny?


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

banzi said:


> There are sentencing guidelines for crimes.
> 
> Im not aware of any convicted pedos "getting off" as you put it.
> 
> They get sentenced according to the law, your opinion on it being right or wrong is irrelevant.


The law is based on the morals of society, unfortunately the sentences are based on the judgments of the judges who often either have no sense or sh1t morals. That is why you hear of joke sentences given to people who abuse children etc.


----------



## Irondan (Nov 23, 2014)

Cant believe I have been at the gym for the past couple of hours, shoulders and arms night and this is still going on. Anybody else been to the gym?


----------



## meateon (Jan 14, 2015)

banzi said:


> But how do we act on that?
> 
> Im glad you can see how complicated this issue is and can discuss it in a civilised manner.


all you and the other guy are trying to do is argue.. for what? because you dont feel they should be hurt, If you arent defending them then why are you trying so much to argue your point of law? I think every person on this forum understands it is illegal to hit somebody you do not have to remind us. To me it comes across that you are a very argumentative person that is trying to find any reason to argue your point or you are defending a paedophile and I cannot think of anyone that would defend a paedophile unless they had something in common with a paedophile. Yes you do get lawyers and solicitors defending them, They do it for the money and personally I do not know how they sleep at night they are scumbags too.


----------



## meateon (Jan 14, 2015)

banzi said:


> Talk of shagging children is funny?


see now you are twisting my words, I did not for one minute say that was funny did I? As for what he said about you two made me laugh because it so true. You are both immature argumentative people that are trying to justify what paedophiles do.


----------



## meateon (Jan 14, 2015)

Irondan said:


> Cant believe I have been at the gym for the past couple of hours, shoulders and arms night and this is still going on. Anybody else been to the gym?


I think a lot of us went to the gym, while the small minority was trying to argue with everyone and youtubing 8 year old girls dancing.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

meateon said:


> all you and the other guy are trying to do is argue.. for what? because you dont feel they should be hurt, If you arent defending them then why are you trying so much to argue your point of law? I think every person on this forum understands it is illegal to hit somebody you do not have to remind us. To me it comes across that you are a very argumentative person that is trying to find any reason to argue your point or you are defending a paedophile and I cannot think of anyone that would defend a paedophile unless they had something in common with a paedophile. Yes you do get lawyers and solicitors defending them, They do it for the money and personally I do not know how they sleep at night they are scumbags too.


You will never get it, its beyond you.

Have you read this thread , if so tell me my stance on what should be done with people who commit crimes against children.

You seem to want to label me something, you have no idea what my opinion is.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

meateon said:


> see now you are twisting my words, I did not for one minute say that was funny did I? As for what he said about you two made me laugh because it so true. *You are both immature argumentative people that are trying to justify what paedophiles do*.


----------



## meateon (Jan 14, 2015)

banzi said:


> You will never get it, its beyond you.
> 
> Have you read this thread , if so tell my stance on what should be done with people who commit crimes against children.
> 
> You seem to want to label me something, you have no idea what my opinion is.


I do not think anyone knows what your opinion is, Of course I do not get it, why would I get somebody that doesnt want to hurt a pedo? sorry your pedo **** is beyond me and your pedo talk is so far superior.


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

Irondan said:


> Cant believe I have been at the gym for the past couple of hours, shoulders and arms night and this is still going on. Anybody else been to the gym?


Mate I posted this at 730am and been to work and back and it's still going on


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

meateon said:


> *I do not think anyone knows what your opinion is,* Of course I do not get it, why would I get somebody that doesnt want to hurt a pedo? sorry your pedo **** is beyond me and your pedo talk is so far superior.


yet you judge me 

You are not making a good case for the vigilante.


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

meateon said:


> I think a lot of us went to the gym, while the small minority was trying to argue with everyone and youtubing 8 year old girls dancing.


Haha!


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

banzi said:


> But how do we act on that?
> 
> Im glad you can see how complicated this issue is and can discuss it in a civilised manner.


cant find the video, but what was it from? child forced to dance and videoed, a girl been videoed by family been a typical 8 year old? does it actually look seedy or is it purely in the context of this thread that it looks bad?

if your offended and dont know the context then you need a slap and told to not jump to conclusions, if you know it is a meant to be exploiting then your right, be offended or see it as wrong.

if you see no problem while not knowing the context of a video fair enough, how ever knowing the context changes thing quite a bit and you may need a slap and told to wake up to reality.

if you see it and think "stripper" then it doesnt matter the context you shouldnt be thinking that way. but then it depends if you catrch yourself thinking it and know it was wrong, or if you enjoyed it as to how bad it is.

until it becomes physical or the person purposely gets a video, image or watches kids then you can only really strongly disagree with them since right and wrong aren't set in stone when it comes to personal thoughts. son as it even slightly leeks into the real world then you need action.

the self justice wouldn't work, you could probably show a picture of a man videoing a your girl at the beach and people would want to lynch him, could turn out it was his daughter on a trip out but the stigma is made and his actions are suddenly taken or seen as worse. anyone who would actually go beat someone to death is not likely to look into something or admit they are wrong.


----------



## meateon (Jan 14, 2015)

banzi said:


> yet you judge me
> 
> You are not making a good case for the vigilante.


yeah just like you judge me.

You are not making a good case for the pedos either.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Boshlop said:


> cant find the video, but what was it from? child forced to dance and videoed, a girl been videoed by family been a typical 8 year old? does it actually look seedy or is it purely in the context of this thread that it looks bad?
> 
> if your offended and dont know the context then you need a slap and told to not jump to conclusions, if you know it is a meant to be exploiting then your right, be offended or see it as wrong.
> 
> ...


Judge for yourself


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

problem with giving higher sentences for people just watching videos I assume is that then they'd think 'oh well fuk it may aswell actually rape one'. Same as if you had higher sentences for people who did rape 1 then they'd think 'oh well may aswell murder them too, easier to get away with'


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

Irondan said:


> Anybody else been to the gym?


The what mate ?


----------



## Irondan (Nov 23, 2014)

dannythinx said:


> Haha!


I know I should give up, but I can't help but watch this.


----------



## meateon (Jan 14, 2015)

banzi said:


> Judge for yourself


Still trying to push that video on people? you really sit there and look for videos of a 8 year old girl dancing, then I think you are sick.


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

To be fair to banzi even though his views seem f'd up to me he's argued his case for about 12hrs straight.. That's persistence


----------



## Irondan (Nov 23, 2014)

spudsy said:


> The what mate ?


Haha, nice.


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

meateon said:


> Still trying to push that video on people? you really sit there and look for videos of a 8 year old girl dancing, then I think you are sick.


Yeah I don't get his point with the video? Wtf is he trying to say


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

meateon said:


> Still trying to push that video on people? you really sit there and look for videos of a 8 year old girl dancing, then I think you are sick.


Take your blindfold of you may at some point grasp the point.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

dannythinx said:


> Yeah I don't get his point with the video? Wtf is he trying to say


Whats wrong with the video?


----------



## Irondan (Nov 23, 2014)

Irondan said:


> I know I should give up, but I can't help but watch this.


That's the events unfold, before you all attack.


----------



## meateon (Jan 14, 2015)

banzi said:


> Take your blindfold of you may at some point grasp the point.


I would rather leave my blindfold on and not search for videos of young girls like you.


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

banzi said:


> Whats wrong with the video?


It's sexulising a child that's what wrong with it


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

banzi said:


> Judge for yourself


its a girl dancing. i compete in gymnastics and coach a jr team (5-11) so to me i just see a person performing for the crowd and you learn that the people who do this do it 100% for the competition or performance. people who dont do things like this or love to be super ego stroking justice lovers tell people who do it that they should be offended while having little clue on the subject.

its a good example cos its the extreme side, but honestly, i didnt bat en eyelid

reckon anyone asked if she enjoys doing it? if it pshed by the parents then its not moral, but far from sexualising


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

meateon said:


> I would rather leave my blindfold on and not search for videos of young girls like you.


Its a video of Shawn Rays daughter, Shawn is a former pro bodybuilder in case you dont know.

The video has been posted by Shawn on other bodybuilding sites, hes a proud father.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

banzi said:


> Its a video of Shawn Rays daughter, Shawn is a former pro bodybuilder in case you dont know.
> 
> The video has been posted by Shawn on other bodybuilding sites, hes a proud father.


and so he should be, if anyone would know the difference between getting on a stage to perform doing something you love or to be eye candy its a pro BB


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

banzi said:


> Thanks for the post, it makes a change at the moment someone putting some thought into their responses.
> 
> Now let me just play devils advocate with your answer
> 
> ...


it's all down to interpretation,i know exactly what your saying mate

i also know exactly what " man like what " is saying

Flunky Turtle on the other hand has said some weird sh1t imo mate...

what comes across as his view of mental illness and psychiatric theory/treatment is very flawed imo

imo if he did a little research on psychiatry's origins and treatments,and all the things modern psychiatry does to keep the money flowing,then i'd be surprised if he kept his faith in a psychiatric treatments

but that's a whole other thread

cheers shaun


----------



## meateon (Jan 14, 2015)

banzi said:


> Its a video of Shawn Rays daughter, Shawn is a former pro bodybuilder in case you dont know.
> 
> The video has been posted by Shawn on other bodybuilding sites, hes a proud father.


You dont have to explain it to me, I did not ask who the girl is in the video. I said you was the one searching on youtube for young girls dancing.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Boshlop said:


> its a girl dancing. i compete in gymnastics and coach a jr team (5-11) so to me i just see a person performing for the crowd and you learn that the people who do this do it 100% for the competition or performance. people who dont do things like this or love to be super ego stroking justice lovers tell people who do it that they should be offended while having little clue on the subject.
> 
> its a good example cos its the extreme side, but honestly, i didnt bat en eyelid


Thanks for that, now the point the video is to show that whatever you think of it someone could label you as odd.

Others may believe you strange in the fact that a child is being caressed and touched by grown men and you find it acceptable.

Thats the point Im making in this thread that seems to be going over the heads of the resident knuckle draggers.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

meateon said:


> You dont have to explain it to me, I did not ask who the girl is in the video. I said you was the one searching on youtube for young girls dancing.


or if you follow a BB and he shares a video of his daughter. if someone shows you a video of their kid cos their proud you dont tell them their sick, you support them


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

meateon said:


> You dont have to explain it to me, I did not ask who the girl is in the video. I said you was the one searching on youtube for young girls dancing.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

dannythinx said:


> It's sexulising a child that's what wrong with it


Shawn Ray doesn't feel like that, its you who seems to be seeing the sexual aspect in the video, why is that?

See, , now do you get my argument?

Regardless of how you view the video there is a case to be had about your intentions.


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

banzi said:


> But how do we act on that?
> 
> Im glad you can see how complicated this issue is and can discuss it in a civilised manner.


i at no point said i had the answers mate

like you i am merely trying to give my opinion as politely and as best i can

also there's more than one subject being addressed in this thread....

sexual thoughts that are not acted upon,sexual offenders,mental illness to name but a few...

my heads beginning to hurt mate 

cheers shaun

P.S. I'm away to make some food,i is bulking at the moment :thumbup1:


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

banzi said:


> Thanks for that, now the point the video is to show that whatever you think of it someone could label you as odd.
> 
> Others may believe you strange in the fact that a child is being caressed and touched by grown men and you find it acceptable.
> 
> Thats the point Im making in this thread that seems to be going over the heads of the resident knuckle draggers.


its just context, the ability to separate professionalism in sport and performance from general life is a skill most people dont seem to have. im not going to worry about my hand touching a 11 year old if they are felling from a 15 foot high pyramid of people, but im not going to consider it normal or right in any way if they were just standing there

people will believe what the masses tell them too for fear of been labeled, thats the end of everything here really.


----------



## meateon (Jan 14, 2015)

banzi said:


> View attachment 165891


Didnt think you would have a lot to say back to that. Jog along and go and defend your precious pedos and look at some more young girls dancing.


----------



## Man Like What (Oct 25, 2014)

dannythinx said:


> It's sexulising a child that's what wrong with it





Boshlop said:


> its a girl dancing. i compete in gymnastics and coach a jr team (5-11) so to me i just see a person performing for the crowd and you learn that the people who do this do it 100% for the competition or performance. people who dont do things like this or love to be super ego stroking justice lovers tell people who do it that they should be offended while having little clue on the subject.
> 
> its a good example cos its the extreme side, but honestly, i didnt bat en eyelid
> 
> reckon anyone asked if she enjoys doing it? if it pshed by the parents then its not moral, but far from sexualising


 @banzi finally your point has demonstrated. One person sees it as art and the child having fun, the other sees it as the child being made to look sexual.

Odd that the one who thinks it sexualises a child is the anti-paedo one.

Mind = blown


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

meateon said:


> Didnt think you would have a lot to say back to that. *Jog along and go and defend your precious pedos and look at some more young girls dancing.*


its you that seems to think girls dancing is somehow sordid, not me.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

meateon said:


> Didnt think you would have a lot to say back to that. Jog along and go and defend your precious pedos and look at some more young girls dancing.


are we limited by age on our ability to appreciate the arts? once you hit a certain ago should you no longer be able to enjoy the fact they a group of kids younger than say, 16 who love when they do and just be happy for them with out been branded sick?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Man Like What said:


> @banzi finally your point has demonstrated. One person sees it as art and the child having fun, the other sees it as the child being made to look sexual.
> 
> *Odd that the one who thinks it sexualises a child is the anti-paedo one.*
> 
> Mind = blown


and yet I still think the point will be lost somehow.


----------



## meateon (Jan 14, 2015)

Boshlop said:


> or if you follow a BB and he shares a video of his daughter. if someone shows you a video of their kid cos their proud you dont tell them their sick, you support them


she is not his kid and he is sharing the video


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

meateon said:


> she is not his kid and he is sharing the video


its on youtube with 598,000 views.

Im sure Shawns OK with it being shared.


----------



## Man Like What (Oct 25, 2014)

meateon said:


> she is not his kid and he is sharing the video


It's on YouTube man


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

meateon said:


> she is not his kid and he is sharing the video


he is obviously ok with it been used in the public domain and wants people to see what he considered a great achievement or it would not be posted online. in this context it is not exactly what it was intended for, but at the end of the day its online and has made a good point of discussion and highlighted narrow mindedness quite well.

i considered it a good performance and she has done well, it end there.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

banzi said:


> Whats wrong with the video?


I get your point that it is in the eye/mind of the viewer, but that girl is wearing adult sexualised clothing and dancing in an adult sexualised way.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Varg said:


> I get your point that it is in the eye/mind of the viewer, but that girl is wearing adult sexualised clothing and dancing in an adult sexualised way.


Thats a valid point, surprised no one mentioned that before.


----------



## youngcal (Dec 5, 2012)

banzi said:


> PEADO, PEADO.


----------



## youngcal (Dec 5, 2012)

Man Like What said:


> It's on RedTube man I only watch but don't touch leave me alone


Fixed @noncelikewhat


----------



## meateon (Jan 14, 2015)

Boshlop said:


> he is obviously ok with it been used in the public domain and wants people to see what he considered a great achievement or it would not be posted online. in this context it is not exactly what it was intended for, but at the end of the day its online and has made a good point of discussion and highlighted narrow mindedness quite well.
> 
> i considered it a good performance and she has done well, it end there.


I am not disputing that it isnt in a public domain neither am I disputing that the video is right or wrong. I was simply stating that he is searching on youtube for a young girl dancing and sharing it. You lot are all quick to defend him and even believe that he apparently knows the guy whos kid it is. Not that anyone even asked him that, Yet he still felt the need to defend himself by trying to justify why he shared the video. Everyone makes their own decisions for their children, I know that I would definitely not let my daughter walk round in skimpy shorts with her bum out while she is living under my roof, I also would not let my daughter wear make up at a young age. See what a lot of you need to get is things have changed over the years with all the technology. People are too quick to share pictures of their children "proud moment" some may see the content as cute, Yet there are some sick people out there that would see this in a different way. You never know who is behind these computer screens and how they are looking at your child. I choose not post pictures and videos of my child all other internet because of this reason.


----------



## Man Like What (Oct 25, 2014)

youngcal said:


> Fixed @noncelikewhat


If you'd bother to read or managed to comprehend, you'll see at post #292 I make my views clear on child sex offences, including child porn.

You're narrow minded and obviously sore about not being able to hold an adult conversation


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

meateon said:


> I am not disputing that it isnt in a public domain neither am I disputing that the video is right or wrong. *I was simply stating that he is searching on youtube for a young girl dancing and sharing it.* You lot are all quick to defend him and even believe that he apparently knows the guy whos kid it is. Not that anyone even asked him that, Yet he still felt the need to defend himself by trying to justify why he shared the video. Everyone makes their own decisions for their children, I know that I would definitely not let my daughter walk round in skimpy shorts with her bum out while she is living under my roof, I also would not let my daughter wear make up at a young age. See what a lot of you need to get is things have changed over the years with all the technology. People are too quick to share pictures of their children "proud moment" some may see the content as cute, Yet there are some sick people out there that would see this in a different way. You never know who is behind these computer screens and how they are looking at your child. I choose not post pictures and videos of my child all other internet because of this reason.


It was to make a point that anyone with a modicum of intelligence would grasp.

Unfortunately this site seems to be sadly lacking in qualifying participants.


----------



## Man Like What (Oct 25, 2014)

meateon said:


> I am not disputing that it isnt in a public domain neither am I disputing that the video is right or wrong. I was simply stating that he is searching on youtube for a young girl dancing and sharing it. You lot are all quick to defend him and even believe that he apparently knows the guy whos kid it is. Not that anyone even asked him that, *Yet he still felt the need to defend himself by trying to justify why he shared the video*. Everyone makes their own decisions for their children, I know that I would definitely not let my daughter walk round in skimpy shorts with her bum out while she is living under my roof, I also would not let my daughter wear make up at a young age. See what a lot of you need to get is things have changed over the years with all the technology. People are too quick to share pictures of their children "proud moment" some may see the content as cute, Yet there are some sick people out there that would see this in a different way. You never know who is behind these computer screens and how they are looking at your child. I choose not post pictures and videos of my child all other internet because of this reason.


dude, post #356 explains exactly why he posted the video.

It seems the people who have found the video sexualises the child are the same ones who want to beat up people for watching videos where children are sexualised. Even if it's only them who see the child as sexualised.


----------



## youngcal (Dec 5, 2012)

I



Man Like What said:


> If you'd bother to read or managed to comprehend, you'll see at post #292 I make my views clear on child sex offences, including child porn.
> 
> You're narrow minded and obviously sore about not being able to hold an adult conversation


Thanks for the neg pr!ck 

Ya not really making a arguement any more ya just keep saying I'm not a adult everytime!

There for I win ??

Haha ( wait reply saying that was a childish reply )


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

youngcal said:


> I
> 
> *Thanks for the neg pr!ck*
> 
> ...


----------



## Man Like What (Oct 25, 2014)

youngcal said:


> I
> 
> Thanks for the neg pr!ck
> 
> ...


You're welcome 

I've made my points clearly. Happy to discuss them with anyone who understands what I'm saying and can compose a response addressing them.

Seems name calling is all you've got. But sure...you win if it makes you feel better.


----------



## youngcal (Dec 5, 2012)

Man Like What said:


> sure...you win if it makes you feel better.


Nice one rolf glad uve finally admitted ur wrong

Night all the best see ya at the first nonce vigilante group outing


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

youngcal said:


> Nice one rolf glad uve finally admitted ur wrong
> 
> Night all the best see ya at the first nonce vigilante group outing


It isnt us who sees children as sex objects sonny, that would be the vigilantes.

Hey, if you ever grasp the point of the video you could take that and show people and get them to comment on it, you could then kick them to death whichever way they went.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

dannythinx said:


> The whole point of this thread was because a teacher got 16 months for owning and sharing the vilest images containg kids. The sentences are a joke there seems to be no real punishment in place. So maybe if instead of a pi55 poor sentence that there not scared of they thought well if I'm caught I may spend just 8 months inside but when I come out the likelihood is that I'll be put in a wheelchair maybe that will deter them? And if it stops the abuse of one child only would that be a justification for vigilantism because obviously being caught by the police isnt


Get your point.

But I do think there needs to be a big distinction between the sentencing of people who have images to that of people who do the physical abuse. One is perverted, the other is evil.

As far as violence goes... it's hard to judge unless you're in the situation at that moment in time, but I'd fully understand a parent of one of the children in the pictures would want to dish some out, maybe also that of a parent whose child he might of shown a bit of extra attention to in classes (even if no offences were committed). I can also understand people not wanting him living in their street.

But to actively go out hunting him for the sake of it when you've not crossed paths then I think that's simply criminal... and maybe a bit perverted in it's own way in the form of violent gratification (no offence is meant there, just my view).

I also don't think it'd be the slightest bit of a deterrent at all. I reckon for a professional person (peado or not) the thought of chucking your career away, dragging your family name through the mud and doing even 8 months in jail and being on the register for life would be enough of a deterrent if there was ever going to be one.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Varg said:


> Vigilante-ism at it's finest :laugh:


then



dannythinx said:


> That's why it would need to be organised by people of reasonable intelligence


lol, i missed that one.

Post of the thread.


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

banzi said:


> then
> 
> lol, i missed that one.
> 
> Post of the thread.


It's spelt vigilantism there's no e


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

dannythinx said:


> It's spelt vigilantism there's no e


Lol, that makes it even funnier.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

the wee man said:


> it's all down to interpretation,i know exactly what your saying mate
> 
> i also know exactly what " man like what " is saying
> 
> ...


I mean this in the politest way possible, but i don't believe any of that crap. If we assume mental illness's are "real" then my points are valid.

if their not, then you are right.

But i firmly believe they are real.

I also don't believe for a second you have any knowledge, experience or education around mental illness's and therefore cannot comment on them beyond "imo if he did a little research on psychiatry's origins and treatments,and all the things modern psychiatry does to keep the money flowing,then i'd be surprised if he kept his faith in a psychiatric treatments" which is your opinion.

Either way we'll have to agree to disagree.

To confirm though, i 100% stand by chemical castration or CONVICTED pedo's.

What i don't agree with is castration BEFORE the crime has been commited.

Having thoughts that you don't act on is not against the law (although it is is wrong) it is however "wrong" but i don't believe it's a "wrong" you can control. I believe that piece is the mental illness to not have grown out of seeing children as attractive.


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

2004mark said:


> Get your point.
> 
> But I do think there needs to be a big distinction between the sentencing of people who have images to that of people who do the physical abuse. One is perverted, the other is evil.
> 
> .


i'm not having a go mate,but...

imo they are both evil

think of the amount of kids lives that have been ruined to obtain the child porn in the first place,just to satisfy the perverts urge to look at kiddies being abused

cheers shaun


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

the wee man said:


> i'm not having a go mate,but...
> 
> imo they are both evil
> 
> ...


Okay i'll throw a slight change into this.

Have you ever had a dream where you've done something really ****ed up? woken up in the morning and gone that was weird....

Did you have control over the images your brain was creating? or what you were doing in the dream?

Do you not think even for a millisecond that the brain could malfunction to cause you to act/think in a way that isn't normal?

Imagine you woke up one day and suddenly felt the urge towards children, you had never felt that way before but suddenly you do. You know it's wrong.

What would you do? Kill yourself?

Of course leaving your entire family to fend for themselves because you've now topped yourself.

The brain is made up of electrical impulses, it is entirely possible that feeling/thoughts/desires could be created by a error in the electrical impulses in the same way a computer has an error.

It's not your fault there is an error, so why should you kill yourself rather than seek help?

You are assuming that being attracted to children is a choice, when i don't believe it is.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Okay i'll throw a slight change into this.
> 
> Have you ever had a dream where you've done something really ****ed up? woken up in the morning and gone that was weird....
> 
> ...


I once saw a documentary a few years ago where a social worker was discussing bathing his children, in fact it was the fact he didnt bath his children.

The reason?

He had seen so many cases of people developing sexual urges towards children only when they had their own children and it was bath times that were the worst.

A horrible thought indeed.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

the wee man said:


> i'm not having a go mate,but...
> 
> imo they are both evil
> 
> ...


Yes... and they would have been ruined by the person doing the abusing/taking the pictures. I don't think this abuse takes place simply because there is a demand for images.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

banzi said:


> I once saw a documentary a few years ago where a social worker was discussing bathing his children, in fact it was the fact he didnt bath his children.
> 
> The reason?
> 
> ...


Horrible thought, i don't know whether deep down it's just a human desire that majority have grown out of or not and certain things trigger it. Guess we'll never know.

Michael jackson is a great example of someone that never grew out of it actually


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> I mean this in the politest way possible, but i don't believe any of that crap. If we assume mental illness's are "real" then my points are valid.
> 
> if their not, then you are right.
> 
> ...


we can agree to disagree mate...

regards my knowledge of mental illness,both my sister and sister in law work with adults,and disabled kids with mental issues,i have also counselled kids over drug issues....

my problem is some of the things you regard as mental illness...

the one view of yours that really surprised me,in one of your posts you list homosexuality as a mental illness,it is not a mental illness and imo it's ridiculous and very outdated to say it is

why do you think homosexuality is a mental illness ??????

where there are genuine mental illnesses out there,i feel modern psychiatry are happy to give every little thing,a type of mental illness label/name...

for example back in the day a young kid that was a bit boisterous and full of energy,was just that (an energetic kid),now they label it and start giving young kids meds that imo not all of them need,because psychiatrists seem to have generalised and put it all down to some mental condition ..

yes there are some kids who genuinely need meds and help,but these days i find doctors just start giving out prescriptions way too easily,drug them up seems to be the order of the day

cheers shaun


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

the wee man said:


> we can agree to disagree mate...
> 
> regards my knowledge of mental illness,both my sister and sister in law work with adults,and disabled kids with mental issues,i have also counselled kids over drug issues....
> 
> ...


Okay maybe we both wern't clear as that makes more sense.

My original comment about homosexuality what that for whatever reason the brain is wired differently. I'm not saying there is anything wrong with it, because i'm not.

When i refer to a mental illness i mean any which way the brain is wired differently to the norm. Not necessarily in a bad way, but it is against the norm for an unknown reason.

My argument is how can you ask someone to kill themselves because of something they cannot control.

If they are born gay (because of how their brain is wired) or born liking children (because of how their brain is wired) it doesn't matter, it's still something they can't control.

Being a **** doesn't affect anyone else (despite what some would argue...) but being a pedo COULD impact another person if acted on, which is why i believe support and guidance is needed to protect both parties.

Neither homosexuality or liking children is a choice, no different to me happening to like blondes and facials, and you liking big boobs and black chicks for example.

I therefore don't agree it should be a death sentance (unless acted on) but should instead be attempted to be helped. I don't know whether it would work, because i don't think anyone has ever tried before as people would never come forward for fearing death.

I do agree with you with regards to kids being classified as ridiculous issues when they are just being little ****s, but then again untill we can map out a human brain in it's full entirety and understand every nook and cranny then we can't know for definite if it's nature or nurture that is causing their behavioural issues.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

> When i refer to a mental illness i mean any which way the brain is wired differently to the norm. Not necessarily in a bad way, but it is against the norm for an unknown reason.


There is no such thing as normal.


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

2004mark said:


> Get your point.
> 
> But I do think there needs to be a big distinction between the sentencing of people who have images to that of people who do the physical abuse. One is perverted, the other is evil.





the wee man said:


> i'm not having a go mate,but...
> 
> imo they are both evil
> 
> ...





FlunkyTurtle said:


> Okay i'll throw a slight change into this.
> 
> Have you ever had a dream where you've done something really ****ed up? woken up in the morning and gone that was weird....
> 
> ...


what does your post have to do with me pointing out....

the amount of actual real life,children's lives that have been ruined,by these people who cater for perverts who ACTUALLY watch this child porn...

having weird dreams or thoughts are NOT the same,as people who are actually watching child porn or the scumbags who produce said child porn...

my post is about about real life actual problems,not stuff that may go on in someones head who does not act upon said weird thoughts

cheers shaun


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

2004mark said:


> Yes... and they would have been ruined by the person doing the abusing/taking the pictures. I don't think this abuse takes place simply because there is a demand for images.


i agree mate

but surely the demand,adds to the problem exponentially

cheers shaun


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

the wee man said:


> i agree mate
> 
> but surely the demand,adds to the problem exponentially
> 
> cheers shaun


tbh I honestly don't have a clue. If there is money involved then maybe


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

the wee man said:


> what does your post have to do with me pointing out....
> 
> the amount of actual real life,children's lives that have been ruined,by these people who cater for perverts who ACTUALLY watch this child porn...
> 
> ...


Then we're argueing about two different things.

I'm talking about what happens before.

Your talking about what happens after.

In which case i agree with you.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

banzi said:


> There is no such thing as normal.


Fair point - but you understand my point about what's seen as normal


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Okay maybe we both wern't clear as that makes more sense.
> 
> My original comment about homosexuality what that for whatever reason the brain is wired differently. I'm not saying there is anything wrong with it, because i'm not.
> 
> ...


on the above matter,i will be clearer for you mate...

i fully understand what your saying about people having no real power over their actual thoughts,but they do have the power not to break laws and hurt people,by NOT acting on said unlawful or diabolical thoughts

not once in this thread have i said anything untoward,against people who have thoughts and DON'T act on them,because imo they have done nothing wrong to anyone,although being honest i find it very creepy that some have disturbing thoughts about children...

regards someone who is convicted of a sexual offence,or someone who actively watches child porn,then they should be punished,i also think the current laws are too lenient with these people

one of my 3 sons is Gay,and other than his sexuality he is no different from any other so called normal hetrosexual male

imo his brain is not wired different,merely his sexuality is considered by some to be out of the norm...

so does that mean if Gay people outnumbered hetrosexuals on this planet,then hetrosexuals would be the ones with their brains wired differently,because it would go against the so called sexual norm ?

imo as BANZI said,there really is no such thing as normal...

imo normal is,what the so called normal masses,dictate normal to be,which imo is bollocks

are there any studies you could point me towards,which show homosexuals brains are wired differently (a serious question mate),if so i would like to genuinely like to read them

cheers shaun


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

2004mark said:


> tbh I honestly don't have a clue. If there is money involved then maybe


i think there will be money involved mate

also there will be people who get some kind of fecked up kick out of producing it as well

regardless it's a sad state of affairs

cheers shaun


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Then we're argueing about two different things.
> 
> I'm talking about what happens before.
> 
> ...


i like to think we're debating mate...

much more civilized :thumbup1:

cheers shaun


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

There are a few witnesses coming forward now with stories about high ranking politicians and officials abusing them when they were children. If irrefutable evidence comes forward implicating say David Cameron or one of his cohorts and the Police refuse to act, it's our duty to dish out vigilante style mob justice. Imagine the pride you would feel striding up to parliament with thousands of angry people and dragging one of those pieces of [email protected] into a public square and hanging them by their balls.

#killitwithfire


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

GCMAX said:


> There are a few witnesses coming forward now with stories about high ranking politicians and officials abusing them when they were children. If irrefutable evidence comes forward implicating say David Cameron or one of his cohorts and the Police refuse to act, it's our duty to dish out vigilante style mob justice. *Imagine the pride you would feel* striding up to parliament with thousands of angry people and dragging one of those pieces of [email protected] into a public square and hanging them by their balls.
> 
> #killitwithfire


Pride isnt a feeling that should be associated with killing someone.


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

banzi said:


> Pride isnt a feeling that should be associated with killing someone.


again it's all down to context....

if you kill in order to defend helpless people,then taking pride in having the courage to do what was necessary,isn't a bad thing mate...

say in the defence of a woman being gang raped,you kill one of her assailants while rescuing her,or a son kills someone while rescuing his mother from attack,again having pride of courage,in having defended the helpless and also doing what was necessary at the time,is not a bad thing

but that said,taking pride in the actual ACT of killing/taking a life,is fecked up and wrong imo

cheers shaun


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

the wee man said:


> again it's all down to context....
> 
> if you kill in order to defend helpless people,then taking pride in having the courage to do what was necessary,isn't a bad thing mate...
> 
> ...


Agreed taking pride in rescuing someone yes, not taking pride in killing the people involved.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Yeah bump the filthy fks off, even if you get the odd innocent one tough. Your still ridding us of the majority of this human detritus......If it can be done on religious grounds why not moral.....


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Natty Steve said:


> Yeah bump the filthy fks off' date='[b'] even if you get the odd innocent one tough. Your still ridding us of the majority of this human detritus......If it can be done on religious grounds why not moral.....


What if you or one of your family was the one innocent one.

Still happy?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

banzi said:


> What if you or one of your family was the one innocent one.
> 
> Still happy?


Yeah its a service that needs to be carried out......Rough with the smooth n all that. It would be even better if it was someone you didn't like.....Win Win!


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

This thread makes my brain hurt 

Sometimes people really disgrace themselves here


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

> Yeah its a service that needs to be carried out......Rough with the smooth n all that. It would be even better if it was someone you didn't like.....Win Win!


Now you know thats not true.

You happy for your innocent son/daughter kicked to death in the street just so people like Jimmy Saville get killed as well?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

banzi said:


> Now you know thats not true.
> 
> You happy for your innocent son/daughter kicked to death in the street just so people like Jimmy Saville get killed as well?


Yeah yeah granted......Just having a rant.......Would be good if it was proven beyond any doubt though.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

> Yeah yeah granted......Just having a rant.......Would be good if it was proven beyond any doubt though.


You would still want your own flesh and blood kicked to death even if they were guilty?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

banzi said:


> You would still want your own flesh and blood kicked to death even if they were guilty?


Tough one........Probably be doing the kicking.......As it would probably have been a young family member who had been abused! The stats show a lot of the abusers know the victim.


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

banzi said:


> Agreed taking pride in rescuing someone yes, not taking pride in killing the people involved.


some would feel pride in killing the people involved, imo it's down to each individual situation...

say you killed what turned out to be a serial killer while rescuing one of his victims...

being proud of killing him and ridding the world of an evil person,stopping him from ever killing again,is not a bad thing (if i'm being honest)

cheers shaun


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

the wee man said:


> *some would feel pride in killing the people involved*, imo it's down to each individual situation...
> 
> say you killed what turned out to be a serial killer while rescuing one of his victims...
> 
> ...


Some people would get an erection killing someone, doesnt mean its an acceptable response does it?


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

the wee man said:


> some would feel pride in killing the people involved, imo it's down to each individual situation...
> 
> say you killed what turned out to be a serial killer while rescuing one of his victims...
> 
> ...


have to learn to separate the pride of the killing and the pride of the killings after effect, the more them two blur the more pointles violence you end up with in the name of justice


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

banzi said:


> Some people would get an erection killing someone, doesnt mean its an acceptable response does it?


 in certain circumstances i find it understandable and acceptable to feel pride mate

all i'm trying to say,in some cases i can see why some people may feel proud after killing,i did not say killing in general,but in certain circumstances i see nothing wrong with them feeling pride in their actions mate

regards getting an erection over killing,that's a whole different situation imo

cheers shaun


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

Boshlop said:


> have to learn to separate the pride of the killing and the pride of the killings after effect, the more them two blur the more pointles violence you end up with in the name of justice


i wasn't advocating violence in the name of justice....

i was merely pointing out that in certain circumstances i see no wrong in feeling pride

cheers shaun


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

the wee man said:


> i wasn't advocating violence in the name of justice....
> 
> i was merely pointing out that in certain circumstances i see no wrong in feeling pride
> 
> cheers shaun


Can you specify a circumstance where killing someone would instil a feeling of pride?


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

banzi said:


> Can you specify a circumstance where killing someone would instil a feeling of pride?


"For the greater good."

But i would then ask who decides the greater good?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> "For the greater good."
> 
> But i would then ask who decides the greater good?


thats not specific, thats a generalisation.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I can't see any situation where pride would be an emotion I'd experience after killing someone.

If I had to kill someone to save another, or to protect the vulnerable then I would feel pride that I had saved that person/people, but that is entirely separate from the feelings I would have after needing to kill someone.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Mingster said:


> I can't see any situation where pride would be an emotion I'd experience after killing someone.
> 
> If I had to kill someone to save another, or to protect the vulnerable then I would feel pride that I had saved that person/people, but that is entirely separate from the feelings I would have after needing to kill someone.


Thats exactly the point Im making.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

banzi said:


> There is no such thing as normal.


Your wrong, normality exists everywhere;

Plants produce flowers with nectar and pollen to attract insects to fertilize their siblings, this is normal.

Sexual intercourse between an adult man and woman is normal

Being sexually attracted to children who have mostly androgynous features and are sexually immature is ABNORMAL.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

GCMAX said:


> Your wrong, normality exists everywhere;
> 
> Plants produce flowers with nectar and pollen to attract insects to fertilize their siblings, this is normal.
> 
> ...


is it normal for a gay man or lesbian woman?


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

banzi said:


> is it normal for a gay man or lesbian woman?


Divisive question but I'll bite. No it's not normal as 2 men or 2 women cannot reproduce. Reproduction is the most basic requirement for any biological organism. I'm not against it though as it doesn't actually harm anybody, quite unlike the thread's subject.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

GCMAX said:


> Divisive question but I'll bite. No it's not normal as 2 men or 2 women cannot reproduce. Reproduction is the most basic requirement for any biological organism. I'm not against it though as it doesn't actually harm anybody, quite unlike the thread's subject.


List of animals displaying homosexual behavior - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

also, having sex for fun rather than procreation isnt normal then if thats its function.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

GCMAX said:


> Divisive question but I'll bite. No it's not normal as 2 men or 2 women cannot reproduce. Reproduction is the most basic requirement for any biological organism. I'm not against it though as it doesn't actually harm anybody, quite unlike the thread's subject.


It's normal behaviour for humans.

Or, you could say, within the normal range of behaviours.

Reproduction has nothing to do with it.

If a woman sucks you off that has nothing to do with reproduction.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Just for a laugh, I'll say this.

Paedophilia rape and the like are very rare occurrences in places with sharia law. I'm sure if there was a similar penalty the amount of rape & these kind of cases would be very minimal.

I'm merely stating so don't hate, as most will agree.


----------



## Irondan (Nov 23, 2014)

zak007 said:


> Just for a laugh, I'll say this.
> 
> Paedophilia rape and the like are very rare occurrences in places with sharia law. I'm sure if there was a similar penalty the amount of rape & these kind of cases would be very minimal.
> 
> I'm merely stating so don't hate, as most will agree.


Youve gone and done it now Zak, I thought this thread was dead and gone, what have you done (head in hands).


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Varg said:


> It's normal behaviour for humans.
> 
> Or, you could say, within the normal range of behaviours.
> 
> ...


It has everything to do with reproduction, the existence of a species explicitly depends on it's ability to reproduce, this is a fact. If the purpose of humans was to die out in one generation then a massive majority would be homosexual, since it's entirely the other way round, there's no escaping the fact that heterosexuality and reproduction are the norm.

Agreed on the blowjobs, they may feel great but like you say they aren't normal, however muff diving could be considered normal if a woman is dry!


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

zak007 said:


> Just for a laugh, I'll say this.
> 
> *Paedophilia rape and the like are very rare occurrences in places with sharia law. *I'm sure if there was a similar penalty the amount of rape & these kind of cases would be very minimal.
> 
> I'm merely stating so don't hate, as most will agree.


Bullsh1t.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

EpicSquats said:


> Bullsh1t.


prove me wrong? The statistics speak for themselves. I merely threw it out there to add some lolz :lol:


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

zak007 said:


> prove me wrong? The statistics speak for themselves. I merely threw it out there to add some lolz :lol:


Not sharia law but India has something similiAr and the rapes are horrendous


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

zak007 said:


> prove me wrong? The statistics speak for themselves. I merely threw it out there to add some lolz :lol:


A woman in Saudi Arabia was gang raped by 7 men and then sentenced to 200 lashes and six months in jail for it. Maybe that's why women don't report rape so much in countries with sharia law.

Rape victim sentenced to 200 lashes and six months in jail | World news | The Guardian


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

Varg said:


> It's normal behaviour for humans.
> 
> Or, you could say, within the normal range of behaviours.
> 
> ...


thing to consider though, sex releases chemicals to develop "love" oxytocin, to keep a pair together to look after a child. then the brain craves the dopamine response sex gives off as well to give the sex drive in the first place. so the norm is for reproduction, then people have simply developed beyond instinct and learned to keep the pleasure from the reproduction drive with out the child, contraception, gays, BJ ect...


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> A woman in Saudi Arabia was gang raped by 7 men and then sentenced to 200 lashes and six months in jail for it. Maybe that's why women don't report rape so much in countries with sharia law.
> 
> Rape victim sentenced to 200 lashes and six months in jail | World news | The Guardian


Saudi Arabia is different



> Under Sharia law, a law generally enforced by the country's government, punishment imposed by the court on the rapist may range from flogging to execution. However, there is no penal code in Saudi Arabia and there is no written law which specifically criminalizes rape or prescribes its punishment. If the rape victim first entered the rapist's company in violation of purdah, she also stands to be punished by the law's current holdings.[2] In addition, there is no prohibition against marital rape or statutory rape.
> 
> In Saudi Arabia, rape cases usually target both the defendant and the victim,[3] and in some cases, the victim can be sentenced to even harsher punishment than the assailant


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

banzi said:


> Saudi Arabia is different


"The legal system of Saudi Arabia is based on Sharia, Islamic law derived from the Qu'ran and the Sunnah (the traditions) of the Islamic prophet Muhammad"

Legal system of Saudi Arabia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

GCMAX said:


> It has everything to do with reproduction, the existence of a species explicitly depends on it's ability to reproduce, this is a fact. If the purpose of humans was to die out in one generation then a massive majority would be homosexual, since it's entirely the other way round, there's no escaping the fact that heterosexuality and reproduction are the norm.
> 
> Agreed on the blowjobs, they may feel great but like you say they aren't normal, however muff diving could be considered normal if a woman is dry!


If you think of humans as animals and observe their behaviour, then being gay is part of that behaviour, so normal. It might be less common.

Also, humans do lots of things which are normal but aren't linked to reproduction or survival.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> "The legal system of Saudi Arabia is based on Sharia, Islamic law derived from the Qu'ran and the Sunnah (the traditions) of the Islamic prophet Muhammad"
> 
> Legal system of Saudi Arabia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


I cant work out if you are agreeing or disagreeing?


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Not sharia law but India has something similiAr and the rapes are horrendous





EpicSquats said:


> A woman in Saudi Arabia was gang raped by 7 men and then sentenced to 200 lashes and six months in jail for it. Maybe that's why women don't report rape so much in countries with sharia law.
> 
> Rape victim sentenced to 200 lashes and six months in jail | World news | The Guardian


one case, I haven't seen further evidence for the above.

I am not advocating sharia law, I am merely stating its relevance in that more severer penalties should be dished out to people who commit these crimes so that they deter others in the future.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

> *However, there is no penal code in Saudi Arabia and there is no written law which specifically criminalizes rape or prescribes its punishment. *If the rape victim first entered the rapist's company in violation of purdah, she also stands to be punished by the law's current holdings.[2] In addition, there is no prohibition against marital rape or statutory rape.
> 
> In Saudi Arabia, rape cases usually target both the defendant and the victim,[3] and in some cases, the victim can be sentenced to even harsher punishment than the assailant


Rape isnt a crime in Saudi Arabia, the victims are looked upon worse that the perps.

You could only be prosecuted for raping your wife after 1991 in the England, prior to that it wasnt an offence.



> Rape in marriage was criminalised as recently as 1982 in Scotland and 1991 in England. Before these dates a woman had no legal protection from rape by her husband. Fortunately, rape within marriage and other relationships is now clearly recognised within the law.


Rape within relationships


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

the wee man said:


> in certain circumstances i find it understandable and acceptable to feel pride mate
> 
> all i'm trying to say,in some cases i can see why some people may feel proud after killing,i did not say killing in general,but in certain circumstances i see nothing wrong with them feeling pride in their actions mate
> 
> ...





the wee man said:


> i wasn't advocating violence in the name of justice....
> 
> i was merely pointing out that in certain circumstances i see no wrong in feeling pride
> 
> cheers shaun





banzi said:


> Can you specify a circumstance where killing someone would instil a feeling of pride?


i said i see no wrong in certain circumstances,if the killer were to feel proud of who he killed,an example would be someone who murdered a serial killer and felt pride in the act of stopping him,by killing him so he could no longer commit his serial killings

i said i see no wrong in that and would understand and find it acceptable

cheers shaun


----------

